# The Axe Palace Storefront is Finally Here! - Ongoing PicStory



## zimbloth

I'm really happy and proud to announce that after over a year of hard work, starting out with zero money to my name, I am at last opening up a new retail store for 'The Axe Palace'! 

The lease begins on June 1st and the shop will be open shortly thereafter. I've already started to move things in and get it set up, as well as place more orders to have ready for the opening. I just have to get proper signage and figure out how to decorate the place. It's going to be relatively small, chill place but it's in a very nice area. It's in a super safe, cheery spot and very easy to get to.

The store is on Main St in Walpole, MA which is about 15-20 minutes south of Boston - right down I-95 / Route 1. My website also is going to be going live here within a week or so as well, so it's an exciting time for me. I appreciate everyone's support and encouragement, without you I would not be able to do this and I will never forget it. I'm a loyal guy 

I'm also happy to say that I'm now officially carrying Bernie Rico Jr Guitars, Rivera Amplification, Eventide, Dunlop, MXR, and some others I can't announce yet. Of course, I'm still rocking the Caparisons, Bare Knuckles, Fryette (VHT), Diezel, Framus, etc.

Anyways, my place is going to be real chill and fun, so I invite anyone to come down anytime to try stuff out or just hang out and talk. You guys are always welcome!

I'm not here to sell anything, this is more of a personal moment for me that I wanted to share with you guys. Peace! 

-Nick

*EDIT:* I'm starting a continuous picstory/journal regarding my new place. I'll put the updates here on page 1 as well as later in the thread.

Okay guys. I decided it would be fun to convert this thread into a little bit of a picstory showing the progress of things. Like posting photos of the renovations, gear, decorations, customers/friends, random funny tidbits, whatever comes to mind. I think it would be cool to see how it was in the beginning vs when it's all ready for the 'grand opening'.

Enjoy 


*June 1st, 2009*

Today was the day my lease officially began and I'm not wasting any time getting to work. So far the store is just two empty rooms and a bathroom. The front room is the bigger of the two and is what I plan on using for the 'guitar showroom' plus also my office area. I'm getting a cool desk that has a rackmount built into it. This is cool for two reasons:

1) It's a convenient place to record gear videos/clips as well my band demos. I'll be keeping my Axe-FX there most of the time as well.

2) To be able to demo the rack gear I carry such as the Fryette (VHT) poweramps, Egnater Mod4 preamp (I'm signing up with them), and fx units like Eventide which I now carry.

The back room is more closed off and square, and it makes a perfect 'amp room'. This is where I'll keep all the amps and cabinets for people to come try, and eventually my plan is to soundproof/acoustically treat the room so people can crank at will without the need for my THD Hot Plates I'm keeping on hand currently.

There's also a bathroom and some nifty closet space. All in all a pretty small store but it's charming, in a very safe/nice area, and the rent is pretty affordable to boot 


*June 2nd, 2009*

The first shipment to arrive was from the fine people at Rivera Amplification. The initial stock consists of a KR7, a KR100 TRE, and a 4x12 cabinet with v30s.

First I broke out the cabinet (*K412T*). As I said this one has V30s but they can also come other speakers by request. 

Then it was time to bust out the *KR7*!
















































A few tidbits about this amp. I haven't plugged it in yet, but it sure looks to be packed with features and it looks badass as hell. I think it's awesome it comes with its own free MIDI controller and has reverb to boot.

I'll post my thoughts on how these all sound later, I've been too busy to even plug anything in 

Next up to join the fun was the *KR100 TRE* aka the Knucklehead Tre. This one is a little more straight forward but looks pretty sweet as well 





































*June 3rd, 2009*

Today a shipment from Diezel arrived, and already the amp room is looking more badass! This of course is one of the new 6550/KT88 powered *VH4*s and their new designed front-loaded 4x12 cabinets w/ 100w Celestions 















































Here is a closeup of the MIDI footswitch that comes free w/ the KR7, chillin' on top of some other misc gear...







Arriving tomorrow is going to be some more Fryettes, including another FB412 cabinet, a couple of tube poweramps, a Sig:X, and one of my new favorites - the Deliverance 120. 

Here is some miscellaneous gear sitting around, including a VHT, my Axe-FX, some M-Audio BX8A monitors that I'm going to have for my desk/workstation, and some guitars (Ricos, Caparison, Fernandes):












That is all for now. I will update more as it happens. There should be more cool stuff going on later this week and next. I'm going to setup my office, paint the place (still deciding on a new color), setup my bench/table where I'll be performing tech/setup/repair work for local customers, put up some banners I got at NAMM, and of course get more stock in (I'm expecting a bunch of Caparisons next week).

Cheers for now 


*June 4th, 2009*

Another day, another shipment of cool stuff! In this post I'm also going to share a bunch of random pics of other things going on inside/outside of the place. Still a work in progress here on week 1 of being in the property, but so far so good. Also, my cool desk/rack unit is coming tomorrow. Comcast will also be stopping to hook up the broadband internet which should be awesome 

First, it's time to park. Naturally I parked the NickMobile in the grimmest part of the lot possible:






Off to work I go...
















I will be putting the main Axe Palace sign over that window there, along with the text one to go in the central slot.

Well well well... what do we have here?











It appears to be two FRYETTE poweramps: the 2/50/2 and 2/90/2! And in the big box...?











Rad, a 4x12 'Fat Bottom' cabinet. Looks it could use some casters though....






There we go, now on to the Amp Room 
















Now let's pair it up with an awesome *Deliverance 120*!































Now let's get the Diezel and Riveras in on the fun....





















Here are some supplies I have chilling in the closet until my proper desk/cabinets/etc arrive. An ISP Decimator, THD Hot Plate, Auralex ISOPads, Planet Waves and Monster cables (speaker & XLR), catalogs, and other assorted goodies.





















Some other essentials...











I picked this up at ACE Hardware. Trying to think about how I want to paint the place. Here is the catalog I picked up. I really like some of those light blues, greyish blues, and bluish greens but I'm still undecided...
















Well that's it for today. I'll be back tomorrow for some more updates. Peace 


*June 13th, 2009*

I setup this cool little recording workstation in the corner of what will eventually be the main guitar showroom (the amps are in a separate room that you can see in the other pics). This will not only allow me to easily make audio/video demos of the gear I carry, but I can work on my band's demos during downtime or just jam out 

Comcast showed up to hook up high-speed internet, got my my store phone setup (508-921-9973), bought a bunch of those Hercules Wallmount Guitar Hanger things which I'm going to install Monday, etc. Things are shaping up pretty well so far. I just need to decorate the place more so it doesn't look as 'office-y' 

Next week I'm getting in shipments of the new Eventide floor processors, some Dunlop/MXR stuff, Caparisons, and some other cool stuff. As usual, more amp goodness as well!





















*June 16, 2009*

Another productive and fun day. Things are looking cooler and cooler in here! 

I got in a shipment of cool stuff from Dunlop/MXR and spent several hours assembling displays, with the help of some friends & my father. We also started hanging up some of those Hercules wallmount guitar hangers some of you guys recommended (the best!).

Enjoy the new pics. I'll also post some other cool random stuff I snapped today 

Pictured: 

· 7 boxes of kickass Dunlop strings, my favorite non-Elixirs ever. They sound and feel terrific

· Neck cradle system. Totally awesome unit, highly recommended (this one is mine).

· MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay

· Microfiber cloths

· 72 Tortex Jazz 1.14MM picks! More than happy to get you guys some bulk picks regardless of the model.































Sweet cleaning products I use with my tech work and hope to sell as well. The 01 & 02 stuff is friggin amazing for fingerboards, a million times more effective than lemon oil and stuff like that.






My first ever pedal to arrive @ The Axe Palace: the fabulous MXR Carbon Copy (delay pedal)






A Caparison Horus Yellow Sand I'm modding for a customer...






My beloved Vixen which I'm sad to say is departing for Norway shortly...






Where the magic happens...






A fleet of BKPs that arrived today...






This is the best invention of all-time...






*June 26, 2009*

It's been an eventful week. Almost done setting up the store. Got a bunch of cool new gear and new developments as well.

1. First up, The Room of Doom:






2. Second, here are a few pics of me working on a customer's Ibanez K7 with a set of Bare Knuckle 'Black Dog' pickups installed. This is my little workbench area.






















3. Here are some of the guitars hanging up on the wall. Loads of Caparisons and other goodies. I still have to mount more hangers on the adjacent wall, as well as in the amp room (for those special pieces that deserve seclusion )




















































4. I received a shipment of six EVENTIDE units as well. These things are amazing. Check out my website for more info or contact me 







5. Speaking of the website, it's finally live! Check it out @ axepalace.com

So that's it for now. Have a busy weekend ahead of me. I have a ton of guitars to setup and ship out, including one of my Rico 7s and some of those Caparisons. Additionally I have some customers dropping by on Saturday and Sunday to check stuff out, it should be fun 

Random other thoughts before I go:

- The Rivera KR7 is absolutely absurd!

- By this time next week, I hope to be a DiMarzio dealer.

- I should start getting in some Parker and Vigier guitars soon.

- Bernie Rico Jr and I have been discussing some badass 7 & 8-string runs. There will be an announcement soon. Those 8-strings are going to be absolutely SICK and at an awesome price too. They should start arriving in about 3 months, so if anyone is interested in more details or reserving one, give me a call or email.

- These Dunlop strings I have at the store are pretty cool. I started assembling some custom 7-string sets if anyone is interested. The available configurations can be found on my website. For those who are fans of Elixirs, I should be getting some of those in soon too.

That's it for now, peace 

*July 15, 2009*

So much has been going on here lately, but in this post I'm just going to limit it to some new pics. This time some amp goodness. 

Within in the next few days I'll post pics of some new guitars, cabinets I just got in, and hopefully some Eventide demos I'm working on (the PitchFactor is my favorite pedal of all time, mind-blowing!)

BTW, this room you see in photos of amps, is just the 'amp room'. It's not the whole store. The main room is much bigger and is where all the guitars are hanging up, plus my office/recording area 
































*July 19, 2009*

This is a really cool update, you're going to want to check out these pics. All sorts of unique and fun stuff here including pics of my new custom shop Rico and lots more! 

1) Got my new sign up. Thanks to our own 'thedownside' for the graphic 






2) Some guitars up front today...






3) Here is a customer's PRS Custom 24 we were commissioned to work on. BEFORE....






4) AFTER! 











Bare Knuckle 'Warpig' set w/ distressed covers, naturally. I think it looks amazing in this guitar.

5) Here is my bandmate (and co-hort here @ The Axe Palace) Buddy's trusty Jackson COW with a Bare Knuckle 'Painkiller' installed. We both think it looks way better now, and he's really happy with the tone over the Blackout and EMGs that were in there prior. 
















6) A Jackson CS 'Absinthe Frost' that my buddy Mike (mikernaut) sent me last week. He traded this for some Fryette goodness. I'll be putting this up for sale soon, it's pretty killer axe.






7) Buddy's Ibanez S7320 w/ a BKP Painkiller set. He also dyed the fingerboard and worked some Dunlop 'Deep Conditioner' magic on it. It looks awesome. Such a huge difference from what it looked like originally (if you look at the sides of the fingerboard you can see how reddish and light it used to be).

This is a killer guitar now. Painkiller + mahogany Ibanez = success.











8) A new addition to my amp room, a lovely Fryette FB212 cab. It is so light and small yet sounds huge, insanely tight, and projects in such a wonderful way! I had a band from Connecticut come in on Saturday and try out the Diezel Herbert & Fryette Deliverance through it, and it sounded absolutely crazy. My new favorite 2x12, highly recommended.






9) A Rivera KR7 that is now on its way to a forum regular as we speak (I'll let him post when he sees fit )






10) *MY NEW RICO JR VIXEN 7-STRING!!!!!*

I would have posted this last week when I got it, however I'm having the damnest time capturing the true color of this guitar. In these pics it looks blue, but in real life it is the most beautiful purple you've ever seen. Kind of like Grimace, only if Bernie Rico Jr somehow was able to refinish him and make him look even more badass. 

This guitar is glorious as always. I'll make its own thread soon, when I can capture realistic photos of it and I install the BKP in it. Here are some pics for now though...


----------



## hufschmid

Congratulations this is fantastic! And good luck!


----------



## Jason




----------



## vampiregenocide

Mucho jealous, running a guitar store would be like mega epic. 

Good luck with it man it


----------



## Leon

zimbloth said:


> I'm not here to sell anything.



For once!




Seriously though, good luck. Even in a steady economy, that shit is NEVER easy


----------



## liamh

Congrats on this momentous occasion..
Sounds like you have some pretty badass stock as well


----------



## Rick

Congrats, man, that's fantastic!


----------



## zimbloth

hufschmid said:


> Congratulations this is fantastic! And good luck!



Thanks man 



Jason said:


>



Well it's not furnished/ready yet, but it is important to note it is part of THE HISTORIC RENMAR BUILDING shrug: ):








vampiregenocide said:


> Mucho jealous, running a guitar store would be like mega epic.
> 
> Good luck with it man it



Thank you. Yes it should be a lot of fun!



Leon said:


> For once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, good luck. Even in a steady economy, that shit is NEVER easy



Yeah I picked the worst possible time to start this business, but things have been okay considering over the last year. Hopefully I can weather the storm and be in a good position when things turn back around. So far so good though 

And yeah, I'm sorry I come off as a salesman a lot, it's just most of the stuff I carry I use, love, and am passionate about so it's tough. I do talk about plenty of other stuff though too 



liamh said:


> Congrats on this momentous occasion..
> Sounds like you have some pretty badass stock as well





Rick said:


> Congrats, man, that's fantastic!



Thanks Rick, Liam. I appreciate it


----------



## silentrage

Dude, I could only imagine what it's like to run a store that carry VHT, Diezel, Eventide, Etc etc etc.
You must feel like a catholic priest in bible camp.


----------



## zimbloth

silentrage said:


> Dude, I could only imagine what it's like to run a store that carry VHT, Diezel, Eventide, Etc etc etc.
> You must feel like a catholic priest in bible camp.



Yeah it should be pretty sweet. It will definitely be fun to come to work every day, but hopefully the stuff doesn't stick around TOO long also  Best case scenario would be for things to move and then I'd immediately replace them with more so there's always stock on hand for people to try 

I'm also thinking of picking up some nifty things to have around the shop, such as an AB amp switcher (any recommendations? I'm looking at the Radial Tonebone), a spare ISP Decimator, Tube Screamer, etc. I'm also going to be buying a desk for my office there that has two 4-space rack bays built in. That should be cool


----------



## caughtinamosh

Great news, Nick. 

Throughout my relatively short period on SS.org, you've consistently come across as a genuine, straight up, level headed guy with an absolute VAULT of gear knowledge. I sincerely hope this goes well for you.

CIAM


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Best of luck man 

Im still going to be waiting for your website though


----------



## Zepp88

Congrats man! 

I'd love to get up there one day.


----------



## zimbloth

caughtinamosh said:


> Great news, Nick.
> 
> Throughout my relatively short period on SS.org, you've consistently come across as a genuine, straight up, level headed guy with an absolute VAULT of gear knowledge. I sincerely hope this goes well for you.
> 
> CIAM



Thanks so much dude, that's nice of you to say. I do my best to do the right thing and help people out whenever possible, so I appreciate it.



Stealthtastic said:


> Best of luck man
> 
> Im still going to be waiting for your website though



Haha, tell me about it dude. It really is about ready to go though, and it's looking pretty sleek too :



Zepp88 said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> I'd love to get up there one day.



Thanks Mike. You're welcome anytime. If you ever in the area call me up


----------



## silentrage

caughtinamosh said:


> Great news, Nick.
> 
> Throughout my relatively short period on SS.org, you've consistently come across as a genuine, straight up, level headed guy with an absolute VAULT of gear knowledge. I sincerely hope this goes well for you.
> 
> CIAM



Dude who's that in your avatar? 

@Zim, yeah too bad I'm no where near MA.
I'm sure you'll pimp your place out nicely, after all you're a guitar player and a gear head, not one of those clueless @##$s that work at GC, no offense to any [email protected]#$%s at GC.


----------



## Zepp88

silentrage said:


> Dude who's that in your avatar?
> 
> @Zim, yeah too bad I'm no where near MA.
> I'm sure you'll pimp your place out nicely, after all you're a guitar player and a gear head, not one of those clueless @##$s that work at GC, no offense to any [email protected]#$%s at GC.





Nick, open up some franchises along the east coast and staff them with ss.org members!


----------



## CentaurPorn

Congrats again dude. As discussed..put those fuck bags out of business! It is nice to do business with someone who actually knows what he is talking about..and genuinely cares about the customer making the right choice.

It was good shooting the shit with you yesterday. I will be bringing more business to you in the future.


----------



## HighGain510

Congrats Nick, that's a huge step and I wish you the best with your store.


----------



## poopyalligator

Congrats. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## technomancer

Congratulations Nick and good luck with the new storefront


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I hope you don't mind if I leave a few stains in your store JJ style when I eventually make it down. Just a warning.


----------



## liamh

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I hope you don't mind if I leave a few stains in your store JJ style when I eventually make it down. Just a warning.


Well I think any guitar shop which stocks, brj, fryette and caparison is advised to keep some tissues at the ready in case anyone has a little accident..


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Congrats, man! If at any time I end up in the Boston area, I'm going to have to drop by and try all that sweet gear


----------



## Tiger

Hopefully you already have some teachers lined up to do lessons out of your store, and take 25-30% of their monthly fee. The lessons taught where I work account for a huge portion of the stores monthly income. Get as many students/teachers as space will allow.


----------



## MFB

I take it since it's off 95 and Route 1 that it's not accessible by train? If so then  That's usually the only way I go into Boston since I hate the drive

Good luck man, some time I'll come down


----------



## zimbloth

CentaurPorn said:


> Congrats again dude. As discussed..put those fuck bags out of business! It is nice to do business with someone who actually knows what he is talking about..and genuinely cares about the customer making the right choice.
> 
> It was good shooting the shit with you yesterday. I will be bringing more business to you in the future.



It was great talking to you too man. It's always a pleasure dealing with you and JJ. Thanks for the kind words. And yeah I still can't believe that other dealer wanted you to pay for the gas for them to drive to FedEx to ship your Framus, unbelievable 



silentrage said:


> @Zim, yeah too bad I'm no where near MA.
> I'm sure you'll pimp your place out nicely, after all you're a guitar player and a gear head, not one of those clueless @##$s that work at GC, no offense to any [email protected]#$%s at GC.



Thanks dude. And yeah, I'm just trying to open a place that I'd want to go to. Hopefully people will have a good time when they come down.



HighGain510 said:


> Congrats Nick, that's a huge step and I wish you the best with your store.



Thanks Matt, I appreciate your support over the last year 



poopyalligator said:


> Congrats. I wish you the best of luck





technomancer said:


> Congratulations Nick and good luck with the new storefront



Thanks guys. Steve I think you were my first ever customer, much respect to you as well! It was either you or Edroz 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I hope you don't mind if I leave a few stains in your store JJ style when I eventually make it down. Just a warning.



It would be my honour JJ 



liamh said:


> Well I think any guitar shop which stocks, brj, fryette and caparison is advised to keep some tissues at the ready in case anyone has a little accident..



Haha, that is a good idea I'll have to stock up 



JeffFromMtl said:


> Congrats, man! If at any time I end up in the Boston area, I'm going to have to drop by and try all that sweet gear



Please do, you're welcome any time. I'm not one of those guys who would care if people wanted to play some of the more expensive stuff. It's all about fun 



MFB said:


> I take it since it's off 95 and Route 1 that it's not accessible by train? If so then  That's usually the only way I go into Boston since I hate the drive
> 
> Good luck man, some time I'll come down



I don't think there is a subway stop there, but I'm sure there's a t-stop within 5-10 minues of the place and a bus that would take you the rest of the way. I'll have to look into it, but worst comes to worst I could always pick you up sometime in the NickMobile.



Tiger said:


> Hopefully you already have some teachers lined up to do lessons out of your store, and take 25-30% of their monthly fee. The lessons taught where I work account for a huge portion of the stores monthly income. Get as many students/teachers as space will allow.



That's a good idea man. I have considered that as it would provide some much needed extra income. First however, my plan is to really push the setups/repairs/mods side of things. Between me and my bandmate we're both really good techs, and I think there is a serious lack of dudes in the Boston metro area who can do good work without crazy long turnaround times and high prices. We install pickups and do setups/mods all the time anyways for fun, may as well incorporate it as part of what I do with The Axe Palace 

However yeah, eventually I'll get into the lessons side of things too


----------



## silentrage

^ You talk big now but once you become a multinational super conglomerate you'll turn to the dark side!


----------



## zimbloth

silentrage said:


> ^ You talk big now but once you become a multinational super conglomerate you'll turn to the dark side!



Haha, I've worked at those kinds of places before, so... never!


----------



## MFB

There's a NickMobile? AND I COULD RIDE IN IT?!

...wait, ...this isn't like the JJMobile is it?


----------



## silentrage

Is the JJ mobile anything like Quagmire's couch?
Family Guy - Peter sits on Quagmire's Couch - kevin's video on Teenwag


----------



## MFB

No, it's kind of like the A-Team van but has the words "Free Teen Beat/Tiger/J-14 Magazines INSIDE!" written on it


----------



## dpm

Right on


----------



## zimbloth

MFB said:


> There's a NickMobile? AND I COULD RIDE IN IT?!
> 
> ...wait, ...this isn't like the JJMobile is it?





silentrage said:


> Is the JJ mobile anything like Quagmire's couch?
> Family Guy - Peter sits on Quagmire's Couch - kevin's video on Teenwag



Haha, the NickMobile is just an '88 Camry with no CD player


----------



## MFB

Sounds safe enough...hell it's probably safer than my 98 Impreza

I drove it to the Subaru dealer and a dude came out and asked me, "Looking for a new one?"


----------



## noob_pwn

dude!!!!!!11
so stoked for you man,
you're going to be set for life,
if im ever over in the usa, i'll make a point to come down and meet you in person,
i could only dream of a store like that around here.
josh


----------



## loktide

congrats and best of luck 

if i should ever travel to boston, i'll give you a visit for sure


----------



## Mattmc74

Congrats Nick! Thats awesome. I would love to open up my own store someday. To be around such great gear all day it would be hard for me to even call it a job.. More like a dream!

My cousin lives near Boston-Maybe I need to go visit her this summer and come see your store.


----------



## playstopause

Good luck with the business Zim!


----------



## Tiger

zimbloth said:


> That's a good idea man. I have considered that as it would provide some much needed extra income. First however, my plan is to really push the setups/repairs/mods side of things. Between me and my bandmate we're both really good techs, and I think there is a serious lack of dudes in the Boston metro area who can do good work without crazy long turnaround times and high prices. We install pickups and do setups/mods all the time anyways for fun, may as well incorporate it as part of what I do with The Axe Palace
> 
> However yeah, eventually I'll get into the lessons side of things too



I'd get right on it. Two teachers with 10 students each charging $75 a month nets you $500 of your overhead without you having to do anything. Our store has 9 teachers with 30-60 students each, you do the math.


----------



## zimbloth

noob_pwn said:


> dude!!!!!!11
> so stoked for you man,
> you're going to be set for life,
> if im ever over in the usa, i'll make a point to come down and meet you in person,
> i could only dream of a store like that around here.
> josh






loktide said:


> congrats and best of luck
> 
> if i should ever travel to boston, i'll give you a visit for sure





Mattmc74 said:


> Congrats Nick! Thats awesome. I would love to open up my own store someday. To be around such great gear all day it would be hard for me to even call it a job.. More like a dream!
> 
> My cousin lives near Boston-Maybe I need to go visit her this summer and come see your store.



Thanks Josh, Matt, Lok. I appreciate it. You're always welcome to come hang out and bust out the riffage any time if you're in the area 



playstopause said:


> Good luck with the business Zim!



Thanks bro.



Tiger said:


> I'd get right on it. Two teachers with 10 students each charging $75 a month nets you $500 of your overhead without you having to do anything. Our store has 9 teachers with 30-60 students each, you do the math.



That's pretty sweet. The only problem is the place is pretty small, I don't know if I have room for it but I'll look into it. I also have to figure out where I find teachers


----------



## thedonutman

Best of luck mate, I wish we had a store that carried so much cool stuff where I live.

If I'm ever somehow in Boston I'll be sure to visit.


----------



## Decipher

Congrads and best of luck to you Nick!! I am really excited for this store and hope all goes well for you.

Stoked you're carrying Rivera too! I hope to hear your thoughts on the KR7 if you ever decide to bring one in...... That and I know I would like to know what's going on with the Sub line.....


----------



## zimbloth

Decipher said:


> Congrads and best of luck to you Nick!! I am really excited for this store and hope all goes well for you.
> 
> Stoked you're carrying Rivera too! I hope to hear your thoughts on the KR7 if you ever decide to bring one in...... That and I know I would like to know what's going on with the Sub line.....



Thanks man. I have a Rivera KR7 coming in tomorrow as a matter of fact, along with some others, so you'll hear my thoughs on it in a few days 

The subs are discontinued. I can give you a list of their current models sometime if you're interested.


----------



## Petef2007

Congrats sir, best of luck with everything! An epic list of products too. Should i ever find myself in the US/Boston area i'll definatly pay a visit!


----------



## damigu

that's awesome news!
if i'm ever in boston, i'll definitely look up your shop.


----------



## troyguitar

zimbloth said:


> I also have to figure out where I find teachers



You could always try to get some Berklee students to teach.

It's too bad I don't live in Boston anymore or I'd be coming to check out your stuff.


----------



## MFB

Troy actual makes a good point, a friend of mine is going to Berklee and is currently doing some lessons over the summer. Not sure how far away from the ol' Berk you are though.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Huge grats dude - I wish you all the best for the future 



Jason said:


>





Especially as us UK dudes won't probably get to see it in real life.


----------



## OrsusMetal

Congratulations Nick! I'm glad you finally got a place!!


----------



## zimbloth

OrsusMetal said:


> Congratulations Nick! I'm glad you finally got a place!!



Thanks Sean 



ShadyDavey said:


> Huge grats dude - I wish you all the best for the future
> 
> 
> 
> Especially as us UK dudes won't probably get to see it in real life.



Yeah I'll get some more pics up as soon as I get my signs made and have the place fully setup 



MFB said:


> Troy actual makes a good point, a friend of mine is going to Berklee and is currently doing some lessons over the summer. Not sure how far away from the ol' Berk you are though.



Cool, I'll definitely look into that.



damigu said:


> that's awesome news!
> if i'm ever in boston, i'll definitely look up your shop.





Petef2007 said:


> Congrats sir, best of luck with everything! An epic list of products too. Should i ever find myself in the US/Boston area i'll definatly pay a visit!





thedonutman said:


> Best of luck mate, I wish we had a store that carried so much cool stuff where I live.
> 
> If I'm ever somehow in Boston I'll be sure to visit.



Sweet, you guys are always welcome


----------



## RenegadeDave

Congrats man! Best of luck to you. it's cool seeing someone carry a bunch of stuff that's not overpriced gibsons or MIK whatevers. 

If you need a hand getting the place planned out, I highly recommend google sketchup (it's free). I used it to layout my apartment. You can use it for how you want to configure your walls, how you configure merch into aisles, all that kind of stuff. You can even get into the nitty gritty for color selections. Don't know what your build out money looks like or if you're just going to throw some fresh paint/maybe some fresh carpet down. Either way, if you want help getting set up in Sketch Up, I'd be happy to help you get squared away. Just shoot me a PM. I enjoy fooling around in SketchUp so I'd be happy to help


----------



## zimbloth

RenegadeDave said:


> Congrats man! Best of luck to you. it's cool seeing someone carry a bunch of stuff that's not overpriced gibsons or MIK whatevers.
> 
> If you need a hand getting the place planned out, I highly recommend google sketchup (it's free). I used it to layout my apartment. You can use it for how you want to configure your walls, how you configure merch into aisles, all that kind of stuff. You can even get into the nitty gritty for color selections. Don't know what your build out money looks like or if you're just going to throw some fresh paint/maybe some fresh carpet down. Either way, if you want help getting set up in Sketch Up, I'd be happy to help you get squared away. Just shoot me a PM. I enjoy fooling around in SketchUp so I'd be happy to help



That's awesome man, I had no idea that existed. I'd be happy to have you help me out with that, sounds wicked


----------



## silentrage

And you can hire me to paint a hot chick poster to attract all the guitar nerds, it's cheaper than hiring an actual hot chick!!


----------



## dpm

RenegadeDave said:


> Congrats man! Best of luck to you. it's cool seeing someone carry a bunch of stuff that's not overpriced gibsons or MIK whatevers.
> 
> If you need a hand getting the place planned out, I highly recommend google sketchup (it's free). I used it to layout my apartment. You can use it for how you want to configure your walls, how you configure merch into aisles, all that kind of stuff. You can even get into the nitty gritty for color selections. Don't know what your build out money looks like or if you're just going to throw some fresh paint/maybe some fresh carpet down. Either way, if you want help getting set up in Sketch Up, I'd be happy to help you get squared away. Just shoot me a PM. I enjoy fooling around in SketchUp so I'd be happy to help



Dude, that is awesome. I just searched their models and they have a lot of woodworking machines listed. Looks like this will be a great way to rearrange the workshop


----------



## sevenstringj

Mazal Tov!


----------



## RenegadeDave

dpm said:


> Dude, that is awesome. I just searched their models and they have a lot of woodworking machines listed. Looks like this will be a great way to rearrange the workshop



SketchUp is great, there is lots of stuff modeled already (like pretty much any piece of ikea furniture) at true scale. So if you draw based on actual dimensions you can get pretty damn closet to establishing the spatial relationship. 

In Nick's case, the stuff he has to model is pretty easy for the most part (cabs, heads). Guitars are probably already modeled as well. I just checked the 3D warehouse and lots of guitars are already pre-modeled and some amps, although they are typically crappy ones (found an Orange Thunderverb 50w though). So Nicks case will be pretty easy, it will just be sketching the space then configuring the gear like he wants to.


----------



## SamSam

Gratz!!!

Looking forward to seeing the site up and pics of the store! Thanks for the advice on the BKs also can't wait to try out those MM7s 

I'm getting some money coming through my way so I'll probly be Pming you soon regarding some amps 

All the best!


----------



## Decipher

zimbloth said:


> Thanks man. I have a Rivera KR7 coming in tomorrow as a matter of fact, along with some others, so you'll hear my thoughs on it in a few days
> 
> The subs are discontinued. I can give you a list of their current models sometime if you're interested.


Really???!!  Let me know how it is! I've been bugging my local dealers for months to bring one in so I can A/B it against my KR100 to see exactly how they differ.

And yeah I know the Subs are discontinued..... Sadly. I am just curious if Rivera is ever going to release them again as they still produce amps with the "Sub out" jack on them. I am still trying to locate a Sub 2.  They are very hard to find on the Used market.


----------



## zimbloth

SamSam said:


> Gratz!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the site up and pics of the store! Thanks for the advice on the BKs also can't wait to try out those MM7s
> 
> I'm getting some money coming through my way so I'll probly be Pming you soon regarding some amps
> 
> All the best!



Awesome Sam, thanks so much. Feel free to call/write anytime 



Decipher said:


> Really???!!  Let me know how it is! I've been bugging my local dealers for months to bring one in so I can A/B it against my KR100 to see exactly how they differ.
> 
> And yeah I know the Subs are discontinued..... Sadly. I am just curious if Rivera is ever going to release them again as they still produce amps with the "Sub out" jack on them. I am still trying to locate a Sub 2.  They are very hard to find on the Used market.



The Riveras came in today, but I did not check them out yet. I'll let you know as soon as I give them a workout.

I -can- tell you the Deliverance 120 is one of the best amps I've ever heard. Sold one of those to my bandmate, his tone at our show the other night was fucking incredible. I had no idea the D120 was so sick. I need to record some _proper_ clips ASAP!



RenegadeDave said:


> SketchUp is great, there is lots of stuff modeled already (like pretty much any piece of ikea furniture) at true scale. So if you draw based on actual dimensions you can get pretty damn closet to establishing the spatial relationship.
> 
> In Nick's case, the stuff he has to model is pretty easy for the most part (cabs, heads). Guitars are probably already modeled as well. I just checked the 3D warehouse and lots of guitars are already pre-modeled and some amps, although they are typically crappy ones (found an Orange Thunderverb 50w though). So Nicks case will be pretty easy, it will just be sketching the space then configuring the gear like he wants to.



Very cool, I will definitely be checking out the SketchUp thing ASAP when I have a few free moments. I've been insanely busy getting the storefront setup, and that looks like it could help out. I'm also trying to figure out a good way to acoustically treat/soundproof my office there for those times when major crankage is needed or if I want to do some recordings


----------



## Bound

Walpole isn't a bad hike from where I'm at. I will most definitely be swinging out to molest your engls sometime soon!

Congrats!


----------



## EliNoPants

zimbloth said:


> Yeah I'll get some more pics up as soon as I get my signs made and have the place fully setup



...if EVER there was an opportunity for the most epic picstory that could possibly be told with any relation to SS.org, this is it


----------



## zimbloth

Bound said:


> Walpole isn't a bad hike from where I'm at. I will most definitely be swinging out to molest your engls sometime soon!
> 
> Congrats!



You are welcome to drop by any time man. While the store is being furnished/setup, ipeople can come by appointment but I think i'll have the official opening in a couple weeks 



EliNoPants said:


> ...if EVER there was an opportunity for the most epic picstory that could possibly be told with any relation to SS.org, this is it


----------



## Bound

zimbloth said:


> You are welcome to drop by any time man. While the store is being furnished/setup, ipeople can come by appointment but I think i'll have the official opening in a couple weeks




Definitely let me know when you're going to do a proper open. I'd not waste your time with an appointment as I'm an unemployed broke ass and merely want to rummage through your wares. 

Seriously though, I'll try to scrounge up some cash for some BKP's. I'd definitely like to hear some in person as the 707's in my C-7 gotsta go!


----------



## zimbloth

Bound said:


> Definitely let me know when you're going to do a proper open. I'd not waste your time with an appointment as I'm an unemployed broke ass and merely want to rummage through your wares.
> 
> Seriously though, I'll try to scrounge up some cash for some BKP's. I'd definitely like to hear some in person as the 707's in my C-7 gotsta go!



I plan on keeping some of my personal guitars at the shop so people can try out the Bare Knuckles in person. As funds allow, I may even just buy some inexpensive guitars to act as BKP demo guitars to have kicking around. That would be kickass. They'd all have to be similar so people know it's not the guitar making the difference.

You can come before I'm 'officially' open, I'd just rather wait until I have more gear setup and it's a bit more comfortable. Perhaps next week you can drop by


----------



## sol niger 333

CONGRATULATIONS NICK!!! Best of luck dude. A guitar shop with someone working in it that actually knows their shit!!!! Unheard of!!! HAHA.  Hope it does really well man.


----------



## Bound

zimbloth said:


> I plan on keeping some of my personal guitars at the shop so people can try out the Bare Knuckles in person. As funds allow, I may even just buy some inexpensive guitars to act as BKP demo guitars to have kicking around. That would be kickass. They'd all have to be similar so people know it's not the guitar making the difference.
> 
> You can come before I'm 'officially' open, I'd just rather wait until I have more gear setup and it's a bit more comfortable. Perhaps next week you can drop by



Whenever you're ready man, like i said I'm kind of a broke-ass right now, anyways- but I'll try purge some unused gear for some BKP's.

If you setup demo guitars for pups, I can't see how that couldn't only do good things for you. I have honestly never seen somebody do that. Sure, looking at unwired pickups through a display case is nice and all...


----------



## zimbloth

sol niger 333 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS NICK!!! Best of luck dude. A guitar shop with someone working in it that actually knows their shit!!!! Unheard of!!! HAHA.  Hope it does really well man.



Thanks man, I appreciate your support as well 



Bound said:


> Whenever you're ready man, like i said I'm kind of a broke-ass right now, anyways- but I'll try purge some unused gear for some BKP's.
> 
> If you setup demo guitars for pups, I can't see how that couldn't only do good things for you. I have honestly never seen somebody do that. Sure, looking at unwired pickups through a display case is nice and all...



It's fine if you're broke, people can have fun at my shop without necessarily buying anything. I'll let you know when a good time to drop by would be


----------



## Bound

Hell yeah man, whenever you're setup. And I doubt I'll be able to leave your place without buying something.

Will that something be snuck by the wife or will I be castrated for it. That is the question


----------



## TonalArchitect

Congratulations and good luck, man.


----------



## zimbloth

Bound said:


> Hell yeah man, whenever you're setup. And I doubt I'll be able to leave your place without buying something.
> 
> Will that something be snuck by the wife or will I be castrated for it. That is the question



Sweet 



TonalArchitect said:


> Congratulations and good luck, man.



Thanks man.


----------



## Xaios

Man, how did I miss this?

Nick, the biggest congratulations, sounds like you're truly got yourself a dream come true. I don't know if I'll ever be in the Boston area in my lifetime, but if I ever am, I will definitely look up your place. Fo' sho' yo.


----------



## Xaios

Oops, double-triple post.


----------



## El Caco

Congrats Nick 

Having a real shop to play with will be a lot more fun for you, good luck with it.


----------



## Auyard

Wow, Nick finally that's awesome! I was just in Boston last year too. Maybe I can find an excuse sometime to go back. Best of luck.


----------



## zimbloth

Xaios said:


> Man, how did I miss this?
> 
> Nick, the biggest congratulations, sounds like you're truly got yourself a dream come true. I don't know if I'll ever be in the Boston area in my lifetime, but if I ever am, I will definitely look up your place. Fo' sho' yo.





Auyard said:


> Wow, Nick finally that's awesome! I was just in Boston last year too. Maybe I can find an excuse sometime to go back. Best of luck.





s7eve said:


> Congrats Nick
> 
> Having a real shop to play with will be a lot more fun for you, good luck with it.



Thanks guys, I appreciate it


----------



## Piro

Congrats Nick!

If I end up near the shop I will definately swing by and say hi!


----------



## zimbloth

Okay guys. I decided it would be fun to convert this thread into a little bit of a picstory showing the progress of things. Like posting photos of the renovations, gear, decorations, customers/friends, random funny tidbits, whatever comes to mind. I think it would be cool to see how it was in the beginning vs when it's all ready for the 'grand opening'.

Enjoy 


*June 1st, 2009*

Today was the day my lease officially began and I'm not wasting any time getting to work. So far the store is just two empty rooms and a bathroom. The front room is the bigger of the two and is what I plan on using for the 'guitar showroom' plus also my office area. I'm getting a cool desk that has a rackmount built into it. This is cool for two reasons:

1) It's a convenient place to record gear videos/clips as well my band demos. I'll be keeping my Axe-FX there most of the time as well.

2) To be able to demo the rack gear I carry such as the Fryette (VHT) poweramps, Egnater Mod4 preamp (I'm signing up with them), and fx units like Eventide which I now carry.

The back room is more closed off and square, and it makes a perfect 'amp room'. This is where I'll keep all the amps and cabinets for people to come try, and eventually my plan is to soundproof/acoustically treat the room so people can crank at will without the need for my THD Hot Plates I'm keeping on hand currently.

There's also a bathroom and some nifty closet space. All in all a pretty small store but it's charming, in a very safe/nice area, and the rent is pretty affordable to boot 


*June 2nd, 2009*

The first shipment to arrive was from the fine people at Rivera Amplification. The initial stock consists of a KR7, a KR100 TRE, and a 4x12 cabinet with v30s.

First I broke out the cabinet (*K412T*). As I said this one has V30s but they can also come other speakers by request. 

Then it was time to bust out the *KR7*!
















































A few tidbits about this amp. I haven't plugged it in yet, but it sure looks to be packed with features and it looks badass as hell. I think it's awesome it comes with its own free MIDI controller and has reverb to boot.

I'll post my thoughts on how these all sound later, I've been too busy to even plug anything in 

Next up to join the fun was the *KR100 TRE* aka the Knucklehead Tre. This one is a little more straight forward but looks pretty sweet as well 





































*June 3rd, 2009*

Today a shipment from Diezel arrived, and already the amp room is looking more badass! This of course is one of the new 6550/KT88 powered *VH4*s and their new designed front-loaded 4x12 cabinets w/ 100w Celestions 















































Here is a closeup of the MIDI footswitch that comes free w/ the KR7, chillin' on top of some other misc gear...







Arriving tomorrow is going to be some more Fryettes, including another FB412 cabinet, a couple of tube poweramps, a Sig:X, and one of my new favorites - the Deliverance 120. 

Here is some miscellaneous gear sitting around, including a VHT, my Axe-FX, some M-Audio BX8A monitors that I'm going to have for my desk/workstation, and some guitars (Ricos, Caparison, Fernandes):












That is all for now. I will update more as it happens. There should be more cool stuff going on later this week and next. I'm going to setup my office, paint the place (still deciding on a new color), setup my bench/table where I'll be performing tech/setup/repair work for local customers, put up some banners I got at NAMM, and of course get more stock in (I'm expecting a bunch of Caparisons next week).

Cheers for now


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Damn thats awesome Nick!!! Good luck with the storefront and that amp room is crazy already


----------



## yellowv

Congrats Nick. Looks like it's gonna be awesome


----------



## Xaios

Holy balls, man, that looks awesome!


----------



## zimbloth

Apex1rg7x said:


> Damn thats awesome Nick!!! Good luck with the storefront and that amp room is crazy already





yellowv said:


> Congrats Nick. Looks like it's gonna be awesome





Xaios said:


> Holy balls, man, that looks awesome!



Thanks guys, and yep... its only just begun!


----------



## mnemonic

pretty sweet man! i hope you dont get a bunch of guitar center nubs going in there and denting guitars and breaking amps. that would be awful, as you seem to only carry high end stuff.

shame you're in boston, so far away from me! i'd love to go into your store and spend a day of trying out sweet amps.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Any plans to offer basses and bass amps/cabs?

Also, are you leaning solely towards the modern high-gain end of the guitar amp spectrum, or are you considering more 'rock'-oriented companies like Budda, Orange, and Blackstar?

Looks like you've got a cool place. With that sort of wattage, people are gonna need to crank those amps in order to really 'hear' them. Hope you've got a good soundproofing budget and/or experience with deadening rooms!

Also, don't forget to order strings/picks/cables in bulk, and consider getting in with a boutique pedal manufacturer or two. Small stuff like that sells in much higher volume than high-end amps and guitars, and will keep you in business between large sales.

I'll have to swing by when I end up in that area of Mass this summer.


----------



## zimbloth

mnemonic said:


> pretty sweet man! i hope you dont get a bunch of guitar center nubs going in there and denting guitars and breaking amps. that would be awful, as you seem to only carry high end stuff.
> 
> shame you're in boston, so far away from me! i'd love to go into your store and spend a day of trying out sweet amps.



I really don't expect to get a lot of reckless GC kiddies coming in. I think The Axe Palace is more of a relaxed spot for professionals or serious hobbyists than a "hey man let's score the new Dimebag Signature Microfiber Cloth" type joint. I will be carrying popular strings and accessories, and performing tech work as well so I'm sure I'll get some kids.

I'm not too worried about it. My place is fairly intimate, so I'll always be around. When people want to come try something out, I will help them set things up and be there if they need help or guidance.



TemjinStrife said:


> Any plans to offer basses and bass amps/cabs?



Eventually yes. I will be carrying basses first, then bass gear later on. 



TemjinStrife said:


> Also, are you leaning solely towards the modern high-gain end of the guitar amp spectrum, or are you considering more 'rock'-oriented companies like Budda, Orange, and Blackstar?



Definitely not just going for the metal crowd. Orange is a company I've been in talks with for example, and I'll be always expanding. However it's important to note that most of the amps I carry, despite being awesome for high-gain applications, have absolutely *incredible *cleans and amazing rock/blues/fusion/progressive/jazz tones on tap. I don't really carry any amps that aren't insanely versatile. I'd put up almost any Rivera or Fryette amplifier with anyone else's in the cleans department. Diezel and Framus have some great low/mid-gain tones in a lot of their amps as well 

However if you're asking if I'm going to be carrying amps more associated with rock, then yes. I'm always going to expanding my amp line as resources allow. Anything that sounds epic and has a unique character I'd love to stock!



TemjinStrife said:


> Looks like you've got a cool place. With that sort of wattage, people are gonna need to crank those amps in order to really 'hear' them. Hope you've got a good soundproofing budget and/or experience with deadening rooms!



Yeah of course dude. As I said in my little journal above, I'll be investing in all of that stuff. I'll be keeping some THD Hot Plates on hand, and Rivera makes an isolation cab I may keep around as well 



TemjinStrife said:


> Also, don't forget to order strings/picks/cables in bulk, and consider getting in with a boutique pedal manufacturer or two. Small stuff like that sells in much higher volume than high-end amps and guitars, and will keep you in business between large sales.



Hah, I'm way ahead of you bro. I have many of those brands already on board, and I'm sure I'll be adding some more soon. If you have any specific recommendations I'm always open minded.



TemjinStrife said:


> I'll have to swing by when I end up in that area of Mass this summer.



Anytime dude


----------



## sevenstringj

What's the address? (Sorry if I missed it in this epic thread.)

This is giving me so much GAS I think I'm gonna cry. I may very well have to make the pilgrimage some day.


----------



## TimSE

so awesome
wishing you all the best dude!


----------



## zimbloth

sevenstringj said:


> What's the address? (Sorry if I missed it in this epic thread.)
> 
> This is giving me so much GAS I think I'm gonna cry. I may very well have to make the pilgrimage some day.



Yeah man, if you do make the 'pilgrimage' someday I'll definitely make sure you have a fun time. People who are going to come from long distances, I'll definitely dedicate the entire day, plan some cool shit.

It's 292 Main St in Walpole.



TimSE said:


> so awesome
> wishing you all the best dude!



Thanks Tim


----------



## zimbloth

*June 4th, 2009*

Another day, another shipment of cool stuff! In this post I'm also going to share a bunch of random pics of other things going on inside/outside of the place. Still a work in progress here on week 1 of being in the property, but so far so good. Also, my cool desk/rack unit is coming tomorrow. Comcast will also be stopping to hook up the broadband internet which should be awesome 

First, it's time to park. Naturally I parked the NickMobile in the grimmest part of the lot possible:







Off to work I go...
















I will be putting the main Axe Palace sign over that window there, along with the text one to go in the central slot.

Well well well... what do we have here?











It appears to be two FRYETTE poweramps: the 2/50/2 and 2/90/2! And in the big box...?











Rad, a 4x12 'Fat Bottom' cabinet. Looks it could use some casters though....






There we go, now on to the Amp Room 
















Now let's pair it up with an awesome *Deliverance 120*!































Now let's get the Diezel and Riveras in on the fun....





















Here are some supplies I have chilling in the closet until my proper desk/cabinets/etc arrive. An ISP Decimator, THD Hot Plate, Auralex ISOPads, Planet Waves and Monster cables (speaker & XLR), catalogs, and other assorted goodies.





















Some other essentials...











I picked this up at ACE Hardware. Trying to think about how I want to paint the place. Here is the catalog I picked up. I really like some of those light blues, greyish blues, and bluish greens but I'm still undecided...
















Well that's it for today. I'll be back tomorrow for some more updates. Peace


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Omanomnom guitar pron


----------



## kmanick

Congrats man!
this is awesome, you're literally 10 minutes away from me.
God damn this could end up costing me a lot of Money


----------



## Jason

Ill have to swing by there one day..


----------



## zimbloth

kmanick said:


> Congrats man!
> this is awesome, you're literally 10 minutes away from me.
> God damn this could end up costing me a lot of Money



10 minutes away really? Wow awesome  And thanks... you're welome any time!



Jason said:


> Ill have to swing by there one day..



You as well Jason


----------



## Anton

Congrats man!!


----------



## zimbloth

Anton said:


> Congrats man!!



Thanks Anton. Is the VHT I sent you still working out bro? Long time no talk


----------



## Decipher

Wow, Nick. This thread is now the true defenition of win. That Amp room has me completely blown away by the awesomeness contained in it!!

Can't wait to see the progress man. Now, go rip that KR7!!


----------



## hairychris

That's a badass room of amps.


----------



## Rick

So far, so good, Nick!


----------



## Daoloth

Congrats man!!! Best of luck.


----------



## zimbloth

Decipher said:


> Wow, Nick. This thread is now the true defenition of win. That Amp room has me completely blown away by the awesomeness contained in it!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the progress man. Now, go rip that KR7!!





hairychris said:


> That's a badass room of amps.





Rick said:


> So far, so good, Nick!





Daoloth said:


> Congrats man!!! Best of luck.



Thanks fellas, I'm glad you're enjoying the picstory thus far, as well as the Amp Room of Doom. I tried the Rivera K100 TRE earlier and it was awesome. I then went to fire up the KR7 but as soon as I did Comcast showed up to install my internet (where I'm typing this from now). Then, my Studio RTA Desk/Rackmount hybrid thing showed up so I my amp fun for the day came to a sudden end  I may stick around for a while and jam out a bit however.

This weekend I'll continue the renovations/cleaning/setting up and then next week I'm expecting a shipment of Caparison guitars as well as some more tube amp goodness. I should be receiving some Eventide units as well. I'll post updates when it happens.

Anyone know some good wall-mount guitar holder things? I need to buy about... I don't know 15-20 of those at least to display my guitar arsenal. Also, do you think I should bother with a humidifier or is that really not too necessary considering I'm not carrying acoustics?

Cheers


----------



## Decipher

I don't think a Humidifier would be very neccessary with a store of Electrics.

And for the hangers, I would say Hercules mainly because of those nice little safety arms that hold the guitar in..... Where to get them is beyond me, especially that quantity....


----------



## Elysian

Its really cool that you've gotten a store, hope all goes well. After college, I'm probably going to be opening up a shop in the Phoenix area.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Good luck with the store, Nick! Make that another big reason to come down to MA/Boston area! 

You've done great job with the axe palace around the forum/online, It should be even better with the store


----------



## liamh

Man, I wish there was a guitar shop near me which had something other then marshalls, fenders and gibsons


----------



## caughtinamosh

I wish there was a music store that offered more than Vintages and Staggs.


----------



## klutvott

If i walked into a store like yours i would probably pass out on the floor or something. TOO MUCH NICE GEAR!


----------



## mnemonic

i imagine that walking into that store would be like the first time i walked into guitarcenter, back when i was new, and before i knew that most of the stuff there was garbage, haha.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Ah, its all starting to take shape


----------



## Dusty201087

Must... Resist... Urge to drive!

Dude  I'm 12 hours away from you... And I have to say, I'm really thinking about making a trip there one day this summer 

Oh and BTW, that Bernie Rico Jr custom we were talking about? Well good sir, we shall soon see  *duh duh duhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...*


----------



## MTech

I dunno if you went to NAMM this year, but it'd be really cool if you got those crazy hand shaped wall hangers they had there...make the guitar wall look like something out of Willy Wonka
http://www.guitargrip.com/index.htm


----------



## silentrage

Man, put up a sign on the door that warns people of explosive gas upon entry, before someone seriously hurts himself while unexpectedly walking into that much gear, seriously.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Some form of gentle climate control is always good when it comes to wooden instruments, regardless of their composition. 

Also, +1 on the Hercules stands, although if you've got the floor/wall space the floorstanding multi-guitar stands that hold the instruments parallel to each other make for very easy access and a different 'feel' from most guitar stores.


----------



## zimbloth

Decipher said:


> I don't think a Humidifier would be very neccessary with a store of Electrics.
> 
> And for the hangers, I would say Hercules mainly because of those nice little safety arms that hold the guitar in..... Where to get them is beyond me, especially that quantity....





TemjinStrife said:


> Some form of gentle climate control is always good when it comes to wooden instruments, regardless of their composition.
> 
> Also, +1 on the Hercules stands, although if you've got the floor/wall space the floorstanding multi-guitar stands that hold the instruments parallel to each other make for very easy access and a different 'feel' from most guitar stores.



Thanks for the Hercules advice guys, I'll check those out. I really want to avoid stands. I want to have things either hanging up or in their cases. My store is on the small size so all the spare floor space the better 



ShadyDavey said:


> Ah, its all starting to take shape







mnemonic said:


> i imagine that walking into that store would be like the first time i walked into guitarcenter, back when i was new, and before i knew that most of the stuff there was garbage, haha.





klutvott said:


> If i walked into a store like yours i would probably pass out on the floor or something. TOO MUCH NICE GEAR!





caughtinamosh said:


> I wish there was a music store that offered more than Vintages and Staggs.





liamh said:


> Man, I wish there was a guitar shop near me which had something other then marshalls, fenders and gibsons



 

Thanks guys.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Good luck with the store, Nick! Make that another big reason to come down to MA/Boston area!
> 
> You've done great job with the axe palace around the forum/online, It should be even better with the store



Thanks, I'm doing my best. It should be a fun spot 



Elysian said:


> Its really cool that you've gotten a store, hope all goes well. After college, I'm probably going to be opening up a shop in the Phoenix area.



Cool Adam thanks, and good luck to you as well.



MTech said:


> I dunno if you went to NAMM this year, but it'd be really cool if you got those crazy hand shaped wall hangers they had there...make the guitar wall look like something out of Willy Wonka
> http://www.guitargrip.com/index.htm



Haha, those are hilarious. Cool! And yeah I was at NAMM, check out my NAMM 09 megathread from January


----------



## MTech

zimbloth said:


> Haha, those are hilarious. Cool! And yeah I was at NAMM, check out my NAMM 09 megathread from January



I don't know if you saw those they had a whole wall of them and all kinda people there. They actually work very well seeing as it literally "grabs" the neck and they look cool. Very attention getting for a store on a cool modern way.


----------



## Anton

zimbloth said:


> Thanks Anton. Is the VHT I sent you still working out bro? Long time no talk



The VHT is killer man, Next will be a VH4  but that will take some time..
BTW: general question how do I know that the amp is working the way it should? if all the tubes light and all knobs work its all good? sorry for the OT


----------



## newamerikangospel

Congrats man!






Nice Dredge CD!


----------



## zimbloth

Anton said:


> The VHT is killer man, Next will be a VH4  but that will take some time..
> BTW: general question how do I know that the amp is working the way it should? if all the tubes light and all knobs work its all good? sorry for the OT



Cool dude, glad to hear it. 

Regarding your question, that's a good start but tubes can light up and still not be working properly. If you think something about it isn't working as it should, send me a PM and we can discuss it 



newamerikangospel said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Dredge CD!



Haha nice catch there. Catch Without Arms is an incredible album


----------



## Coobanez

Awesome man, I'm stoked for whenever I make it down to the Eastern side of the continent to make a visit in, which by that time I'd imagine the store will be fully up and running 
Keep on keepin us posted on the progress of this! Take a picture of your first customers first step in and there "What the fuck is the camera for?" expression


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Sweet gears Nick!


----------



## Justin Bailey

so my girlfriend is moving up to the boston area for college, which means I'll be stoping by regularly when I go up there to visit her. Haha.


----------



## zimbloth

Justin Bailey said:


> so my girlfriend is moving up to the boston area for college, which means I'll be stoping by regularly when I go up there to visit her. Haha.



Sweet, stop by anytime. BTW I'll have an update to the picstory later on tonight


----------



## Dusty201087

zimbloth said:


> Sweet, stop by anytime. BTW I'll have an update to the picstory later on tonight



It is officially later on tonight, sir, and I have yet to see porn.  I am not amused


----------



## zimbloth

Dusty201087 said:


> It is officially later on tonight, sir, and I have yet to see porn.  I am not amused



Haha, sorry man. I got a little sidetracked, some cool stuff happened today. I'll post an update when I get to the store tomorrow morning/afternoon. I'm off to bed


----------



## zimbloth

*June 13th, 2009*

I setup this cool little recording workstation in the corner of what will eventually be the main guitar showroom (the amps are in a separate room that you can see in the other pics). This will not only allow me to easily make audio/video demos of the gear I carry, but I can work on my band's demos during downtime or just jam out 

Comcast showed up to hook up high-speed internet, got my my store phone setup (508-921-9973), bought a bunch of those Hercules Wallmount Guitar Hanger things which I'm going to install Monday, etc. Things are shaping up pretty well so far. I just need to decorate the place more so it doesn't look as 'office-y' 

Next week I'm getting in shipments of the new Eventide floor processors, some Dunlop/MXR stuff, Caparisons, and some other cool stuff. As usual, more amp goodness as well!


----------



## Rick

Man, so far this is looking good. Maybe I'll take a vacation and come stop by!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

That is going to be way cool when the setup's complete


----------



## Apophis

looks great


----------



## zimbloth

Rick said:


> Man, so far this is looking good. Maybe I'll take a vacation and come stop by!



Anytime Rick, you're always welcome 



JeffFromMtl said:


> That is going to be way cool when the setup's complete





Apophis said:


> looks great



Thanks guys.


----------



## punisher911

I'll do my best to stop by when I get back to the states in November ish time frame. I'm headed to Georgia for a few weeks on my way to Texas, but will mosey on up to Michigan to get my daughters. Might have to take the scenic route....


----------



## zimbloth

punisher911 said:


> I'll do my best to stop by when I get back to the states in November ish time frame. I'm headed to Georgia for a few weeks on my way to Texas, but will mosey on up to Michigan to get my daughters. Might have to take the scenic route....



Sounds good man. I implore any of you who are thinking about coming to make sure I have a Rivera KR7 in stock when you do, this thing is fucking SICK! Yall need to try this thing out


----------



## Rick

punisher911 said:


> I'll do my best to stop by when I get back to the states in November ish time frame. I'm headed to Georgia for a few weeks on my way to Texas, but will mosey on up to Michigan to get my daughters. Might have to take the scenic route....



What part of Texas?


----------



## punisher911

I'll spend a few months in San Antonio. Then it's over to FT.Bliss (El Paso) for 10 months. Feel free to come jam/hang with me if you're in the areas.


----------



## thadood

This.. is amazing! I wish I lived up north now.


----------



## damigu

828mk3, good choice!
i have the mkII and love it.


----------



## zimbloth

damigu said:


> 828mk3, good choice!
> i have the mkII and love it.



Yeah the 828mk3 is rad. I had the mkII years ago and it didn't work out for me, probably driver conflicts or a faulty unit. I ended up going with the Presonus Firepod which I used for many years. However recently that died and I got the mk3, it's superb! 



thadood said:


> This.. is amazing! I wish I lived up north now.



Thanks dude.


----------



## Rick

punisher911 said:


> I'll spend a few months in San Antonio.



Sweet. Right down the road from me! There will definitely be a show we can go to.  



punisher911 said:


> Then it's over to FT.Bliss (El Paso) for 10 months.



Damn. Right next to Bumfuck, Texas.


----------



## zimbloth

*June 16, 2009*

Another productive and fun day. Things are looking cooler and cooler in here! 

I got in a shipment of cool stuff from Dunlop/MXR and spent several hours assembling displays, with the help of some friends & my father. We also started hanging up some of those Hercules wallmount guitar hangers some of you guys recommended (the best!).

Enjoy the new pics. I'll also post some other cool random stuff I snapped today 

Pictured: 

· 7 boxes of kickass Dunlop strings, my favorite non-Elixirs ever. They sound and feel terrific

· Neck cradle system. Totally awesome unit, highly recommended (this one is mine).

· MXR Carbon Copy Analog Delay

· Microfiber cloths

· 72 Tortex Jazz 1.14MM picks! More than happy to get you guys some bulk picks regardless of the model.































Sweet cleaning products I use with my tech work and hope to sell as well. The 01 & 02 stuff is friggin amazing for fingerboards, a million times more effective than lemon oil and stuff like that.






My first ever pedal to arrive @ The Axe Palace: the fabulous MXR Carbon Copy (delay pedal)






A Caparison Horus Yellow Sand I'm modding for a customer...






My beloved Vixen which I'm sad to say is departing for Norway shortly...






Where the magic happens...






A fleet of BKPs that arrived today...






This is the best invention of all-time...


----------



## damigu

it's really shaping up!

got any wide-angle shots so that we can take in the glory of the bigger picture?
(i realize it's probably somewhat empty looking right now, but still!)


----------



## zimbloth

damigu said:


> it's really shaping up!
> 
> got any wide-angle shots so that we can take in the glory of the bigger picture?
> (i realize it's probably somewhat empty looking right now, but still!)



No not yet  As soon as I get all the hangers put up and more guitars/amps in I'll take some more all-encompassing photos.


----------



## djpharoah

Thread subscribed.


----------



## SamSam

This thread is great, pure win! So much win focused in one shop. The shops in my part of Spain aren't so great...


----------



## Dusty201087

djpharoah said:


> Thread subscribed.



Seconded dude, this thread is full of win


----------



## zimbloth

djpharoah said:


> Thread subscribed.





SamSam said:


> This thread is great, pure win! So much win focused in one shop. The shops in my part of Spain aren't so great...





Dusty201087 said:


> Seconded dude, this thread is full of win



Thanks guys  My next entry should be pretty sweet too. I'm getting in a bunch of awesome new stuff, and continuing the renovations akin to my last post.


----------



## yellowv

Looks like it shaping up Nick. Now you just need another Caparison shipment


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Another magic jack user I see 

Those are damn well worth what you pay for them


----------



## sevenstringj

Do you know where the Dunlop strings are made? If they share manufacturing with another brand? And are they round or hex core? The website says "low tension." Do you think they feel looser than equivalent gauge D'addarios?


----------



## djpharoah

sevenstringj said:


> Do you know where the Dunlop strings are made? If they share manufacturing with another brand? And are they round or hex core? The website says "low tension." Do you think they feel looser than equivalent gauge D'addarios?


They are made in California. I've heard a bit about them and got a few sets from Nick.


----------



## zimbloth

sevenstringj said:


> Do you know where the Dunlop strings are made? If they share manufacturing with another brand? And are they round or hex core? The website says "low tension." Do you think they feel looser than equivalent gauge D'addarios?



What they mean by 'low tension' and 'high tension' (like on the Zakk Wylde sets), is that the gauges are the same but some have thicker cores than others. So you can get a set of 10's with normal tension (aka 'low') or a set with higher tension. It's similar to how Elixirs have higher tension than your similarly gauged D'Addarios - their cores are larger so their .056 is more like another brand's .058.

Dunlop is definitely new to the strings game, but they're really nice. They feel and sound great, last a long time for uncoateds, and are inexpensive. Plus they're made 100% by Dunlop. I've been using their 11-50 and 12-54s on my detuned 6'ers and I love 'em. I still love my Elixir NanoWebs most, but these are so much less expensive that I use them on some of my guitars. 

So to answer your question, no I think their 'low tension' would be similar to D'Addario. If you or anyone would like to give a pack a test-drive, let me know 



yellowv said:


> Looks like it shaping up Nick. Now you just need another Caparison shipment



Yep, I'm expecting more Caparisons on Wednesday 



Stealthtastic said:


> Another magic jack user I see
> 
> Those are damn well worth what you pay for them



Absolutely man... the MagicJack is amazing.



djpharoah said:


> They are made in California. I've heard a bit about them and got a few sets from Nick.



Yeah, I sent him 4 packs of the 12-54 w/ extra 9s to form a 7-string set for standard B tuning. Let me know how you like 'em Mesh


----------



## El Caco

Dunlop are similar in feel to D'Addario and S.I.T, I find that I can switch between those three and use the same gauges fine. However to my ears Dunlop sound the best of the three when they are brand new but lose that incredible sound very quickly, they still sound good and are useable for a long time, if I was the kind of guy that changed my strings every few days I would use Dunlop exclusively. S.I.T are my most used of the three, they don't sound as good as Dunlop new but they last forever. I don't really like D'Addario when compared to Dunlop or S.I.T strings.


----------



## zimbloth

Cool, they finally put me on the Rico Jr dealer page. To say I'm honored would be a huge understatement! 



s7eve said:


> Dunlop are similar in feel to D'Addario and S.I.T, I find that I can switch between those three and use the same gauges fine. However to my ears Dunlop sound the best of the three when they are brand new but lose that incredible sound very quickly, they still sound good and are useable for a long time, if I was the kind of guy that changed my strings every few days I would use Dunlop exclusively. S.I.T are my most used of the three, they don't sound as good as Dunlop new but they last forever. I don't really like D'Addario when compared to Dunlop or S.I.T strings.



Thanks for the review Steve


----------



## djpharoah

Ok - Dunlops are my new official fav strings. I just installed them and wow - so much better.


----------



## zimbloth

djpharoah said:


> Ok - Dunlops are my new official fav strings. I just installed them and wow - so much better.



Sweet, batting 1.000 so far


----------



## djpharoah

Nick they feel like a heavier gauge almost like 9.5s-56.


----------



## TemjinStrife

My personal favorite will remain Elixirs. The Dunlops sound great, but aren't as punchy and 'die' very quickly to my rather acidic sweat.  To each their own.

Nick, you ever hear of the Source Audio range of pedals? Their Hot Hand stuff is extremely expensive, but their SoundBlox range are really unique, versatile, and different... the Multiwave Distortion is one of the coolest boxes I've played in a long time, and the phaser is excellent too. Check Youtube for sound clips... at $120 they're not bad price-wise, and they don't have much of a dealer network yet.


----------



## zimbloth

TemjinStrife said:


> Nick, you ever hear of the Source Audio range of pedals? Their Hot Hand stuff is extremely expensive, but their SoundBlox range are really unique, versatile, and different... the Multiwave Distortion is one of the coolest boxes I've played in a long time, and the phaser is excellent too. Check Youtube for sound clips... at $120 they're not bad price-wise, and they don't have much of a dealer network yet.



I can't say that I have dude. I'll have to look into that. Thank you for the heads up. I always welcome suggestions on brands to carry guys 



TemjinStrife said:


> My personal favorite will remain Elixirs. The Dunlops sound great, but aren't as punchy and 'die' very quickly to my rather acidic sweat.  To each their own.



My personal favorite remains Elixirs too bro, however the Dunlops are the first inexpensive sets I've tried in a long time that I thought sounded & felt awesome, so I'm happy. I thought long and hard before deciding which strings brand to carry in my store. I met some of the Dunlop guys at the NAMM show in January and they gave me some free packs to try, and I was really impressed. Plus I wanted to carry other Dunlop accessories, MXR gear, etc so it made sense.

I'm sure eventually I'll carry D'Addarios, Ernie Balls, Dean Markleys and the like since I know customers dig those. However at this stage in the game I'm not a big 'accessories' guy, so it made sense to start with the Dunlops and go from there 

I'm just glad everyone I've sent these too so far have been digging them. So far so good! I'm sure they won't be for everyone however. I'm still going to use Elixirs on my main stage guitars, but considering I can get these for about 5x cheaper than Elixirs who knows...


----------



## Piro

Any chance you'll carry DR strings? Their my favorite by far. And I'd order online, anything to get money to a good store and not GC.


----------



## AySay

Hey! I got the same laptop! Gotta love 1080p HD on the go...
Good luck with the store! Can't wait till your site is up!


----------



## El Caco

TemjinStrife said:


> My personal favorite will remain Elixirs. The Dunlops sound great, but aren't as punchy and 'die' very quickly to my rather acidic sweat.  To each their own.



I have not tried Elixirs but I don't doubt what you are saying, everyone I talk to about strings loves them and your comments about Dunlops dying early match my experience, hell we opened a brand new sealed pack of Dunlops and some of the strings had corrosion on them.


----------



## zimbloth

Piro said:


> Any chance you'll carry DR strings? Their my favorite by far. And I'd order online, anything to get money to a good store and not GC.



I'll carry DRs eventually. I used to use those all the time before I discovered Elixirs. I was all about the High-Beams. I'll make some sort of announcement when I start carrying those. Or just check my soon-to-go-live website.



AySay said:


> Hey! I got the same laptop! Gotta love 1080p HD on the go...
> Good luck with the store! Can't wait till your site is up!



Yeah man, that Vaio is sweet  Thanks dude!



s7eve said:


> I have not tried Elixirs but I don't doubt what you are saying, everyone I talk to about strings loves them and your comments about Dunlops dying early match my experience, hell we opened a brand new sealed pack of Dunlops and some of the strings had corrosion on them.



That certainly sucks. I've had good luck with them so far, as have the people I sent them out to thus far. Of course quality control will never be perfect though. Perhaps on the long trip to Australia something went awry?


----------



## sevenstringj

Will you be carrying Jackson?


----------



## El Caco

zimbloth said:


> That certainly sucks. I've had good luck with them so far, as have the people I sent them out to thus far. Of course quality control will never be perfect though. Perhaps on the long trip to Australia something went awry?



The corrosion thing definitely happened during shipping, a while back a shipment of D'Addarios had the same problem on a larger scale I'm told.


----------



## Dusty201087

zimbloth said:


> I'll carry DRs eventually. I used to use those all the time before I discovered Elixirs. I was all about the High-Beams. I'll make some sort of announcement when I start carrying those. Or just check my soon-to-go-live website.



Sweet dude, I'm a DR string whore too . I'll have to pick up a pack of these Dunlops though!

I don't suppose you are/are planning to become a Suhr dealership, are you?


----------



## zimbloth

sevenstringj said:


> Will you be carrying Jackson?



Eventually yes.



s7eve said:


> The corrosion thing definitely happened during shipping, a while back a shipment of D'Addarios had the same problem on a larger scale I'm told.



Yeah that's what I figured


----------



## Pauly

Congrats mang, clearly you've got yourself a sweet gig here with a job you love! All the best with it.


----------



## zimbloth

Pauly said:


> Congrats mang, clearly you've got yourself a sweet gig here with a job you love! All the best with it.



Thanks Paul 

BTW: Website is going live in the next 24-48 hours


----------



## asmegin_slayer

zimbloth said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> BTW: Website is going live in the next 24-48 hours



update on status?


----------



## zimbloth

asmegin_slayer said:


> update on status?



The website should be going live tonight, I'm working hard on it as we speak. Hopefully I'll get it all done in time. 

It's not going to have all the content I want but I'll update it in phases


----------



## Seedawakener

These picks:







I swear by them... best picks in the universe!

Looks great too man! I haven't read through the thread to well so it might have been answered but have you had any customers in the store yet or have you not opened yet?


----------



## zimbloth

Seedawakener said:


> These picks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear by them... best picks in the universe!
> 
> Looks great too man! I haven't read through the thread to well so it might have been answered but have you had any customers in the store yet or have you not opened yet?



I've had some customers in, and I'm here most days, but technically I'm not officially open yet. By appointment only. I'm shooting for a July 1st grand opening


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

As long as your site isn't like the DBZ Guitars website..you'll be fine


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I just went hysterical man, it looks awesome!
Too bad you're in the US, i'd love to pay you a visit sometime 

Well, keep up the good work, and i'll check for updates!


----------



## zimbloth

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> As long as your site isn't like the DBZ Guitars website..you'll be fine



I wouldn't know, I never in a million years would have had a reason to visit that website.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

zimbloth said:


> I wouldn't know, I never in a million years would have had a reason to visit that website.



Be sure to check it out at your earliest convenience


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

zimbloth said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> BTW: Website is going live in the next 24-48 hours



Took you long enough


----------



## Dusty201087

Stealthtastic said:


> Took you long enough



It's still not up though  

You can do it Nick, I have faith in you


----------



## zimbloth

Stealthtastic said:


> Took you long enough





Dusty201087 said:


> It's still not up though
> 
> You can do it Nick, I have faith in you



Sorry guys, still not quite done and I need to crash. Hoepfully tomorrow I'll finish it! Bear with me 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Be sure to check it out at your earliest convenience



No thanks, I really have zero interest in anything Dean related.


----------



## vontetzianos

Hi Nick,

Would you ever eventually stock Splawn amps?


----------



## zimbloth

vontetzianos said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Would you ever eventually stock Splawn amps?



Yes eventually I probably will look into stocking those, although there are some other brands I think I'm going to stock first.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Zim..where's the damn site!? I'm sittin here with my damn pants around my ankles..lube'n'tissues ready and no website..how long to do think I can keep a hardon? What fuckin gives?


----------



## zimbloth

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Zim..where's the damn site!? I'm sittin here with my damn pants around my ankles..lube'n'tissues ready and no website..how long to do think I can keep a hardon? What fuckin gives?



I've been working on it 25 hours a day, including right now. HTML code and database management is f'in TEDIOUS! It will DEFINITELY be up tomorrow, if not late tonight....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

zimbloth said:


> I've been working on it 25 hours a day, including right now. HTML code and database management is f'in TEDIOUS! It will DEFINITELY be up tomorrow, if not late tonight....



Goddamnit..if I run out of Viagra you're paying for a new bottle


----------



## yellowv

I've had a sneak peek at the site. It is looking awesome so far.


----------



## zimbloth

Okay I've now been at the store for about 15 hours straight working on this website, on top of the usual business. I need to go home and get some rest. However, I can 100% Guarantee the website will be live tomorrow sometime at last 

Oh, an awesome update to the picstory coming tomorrow as well!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

And I second the Splawn idea. You get me a Nitro and I'll love you long time.


I think we should ALL buy our gear from Nick from now on. Support him! Besides my local shop sucks so I might as well buy from someone who actually knows about gear.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I think we should ALL buy our gear from Nick from now on. Support him! Besides my local shop sucks so I might as well buy from someone who actually knows about gear.


----------



## mikernaut

heh I know he's my new dealer. He's been amazingly informative, friendly and prompt. Which I can't really say about my last dealer. (grrrrr still waiting on just getting a paint sample for a guitar thats built sitting in Jackson's custom shop)


Nick loves his gear and his job and it shows. 

I'm already signing my paychecks over to him. 

Any plans to try and stock Axe Fx's in the store?


----------



## zimbloth

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> And I second the Splawn idea. You get me a Nitro and I'll love you long time.
> 
> I think we should ALL buy our gear from Nick from now on. Support him! Besides my local shop sucks so I might as well buy from someone who actually knows about gear.





asmegin_slayer said:


>





mikernaut said:


> heh I know he's my new dealer. He's been amazingly informative, friendly and prompt. Which I can't really say about my last dealer. (grrrrr still waiting on just getting a paint sample for a guitar thats built sitting in Jackson's custom shop)
> 
> 
> Nick loves his gear and his job and it shows.
> 
> I'm already signing my paychecks over to him.
> 
> Any plans to try and stock Axe Fx's in the store?



Thanks guys, I really appreciate the warm sentiments. It's nice to know people appreciate my efforts. It's EXTREMELY rewarding for me to see guys like Mike so happy with the gear they received from me. 

On my website eventually I'm going to have an epic 'Customers' section, with pics, vids, reviews, and all kinds of fun stuff from you guys. I can link your bands/projects on there, etc. Should be awesome  

Regarding Axe-FX: do they even have dealers? That would be cool, I'll call them when I get a free moment. I just got 5 Caparisons in today along with a bunch of other cool gear, so I'm a bit preoccupied with that. Plus, putting the finishing touches on my website which WILL be going live TODAY!


----------



## damigu

i'm probably going to sound like an ass by saying this but...

where is your lower end gear? all i'm hearing about are boutique stuff and higher end gear.
while those things are extremely cool, your bread and butter will probably be lower and middle end guitars and practice amps and standard pickups (like dimarzio and SD).
i hope, for the business side of things and your own paycheck, that you're not neglecting that stuff.


----------



## zimbloth

damigu said:


> i'm probably going to sound like an ass by saying this but...
> 
> where is your lower end gear? all i'm hearing about are boutique stuff and higher end gear.
> while those things are extremely cool, your bread and butter will probably be lower and middle end guitars and practice amps and standard pickups (like dimarzio and SD).
> i hope, for the business side of things and your own paycheck, that you're not neglecting that stuff.



There will never be 'lower end' gear here. You may think it's dumb, but the whole purpose of this store was to provide a place for awesome high-end stuff you can't find everywhere else. I've been there and done that, I worked at GC. I'm not going to sell myself out to peddle junk. Just not going to happen.

However, I am open to the occasional 'mid-level' product if it impresses me a lot. The Fernandes 'Elite' line I carry is a good example. I'd be more than happy to carry ESPs. I certainly will carry DiMarzios and things like that. But again dude, this is a boutique shop not Musicians Friend. 

The bottom line is, The Axe Palace is about products I believe in. I only carry guitars, amps, etc that I love, use, or would recommend to my friends. I'm not going to carry shit just because it will sell. I'll leave that to everyone else. If that puts me at risk financially, so be it, but it's what makes me happy


----------



## HighGain510

zimbloth said:


> Regarding Axe-FX: do they even have dealers? That would be cool, I'll call them when I get a free moment. I just got 5 Caparisons in today along with a bunch of other cool gear, so I'm a bit preoccupied with that. Plus, putting the finishing touches on my website which WILL be going live TODAY!




AFAIK Tone Merchants is the only one out there, and they have it set at fixed price anyways so it's not like they're getting them at a discount.


----------



## damigu

zimbloth said:


> There will never be 'lower end' gear here. You may think it's dumb, but the whole purpose of this store was to provide a place for awesome high-end stuff you can't find everywhere else. I've been there and done that, I worked at GC. I'm not going to sell myself out to peddle junk. Just not going to happen.
> 
> However, I am open to the occasional 'mid-level' product if it impresses me a lot. The Fernandes 'Elite' line I carry is a good example. I'd be more than happy to carry ESPs. I certainly will carry DiMarzios and things like that. But again dude, this is a boutique shop not Musicians Friend.
> 
> The bottom line is, The Axe Palace is about products I believe in. I only carry guitars, amps, etc that I love, use, or would recommend to my friends. I'm not going to carry shit just because it will sell. I'll leave that to everyone else. If that puts me at risk financially, so be it, but it's what makes me happy



cool, that makes sense. i was wondering because it definitely didn't seem like a normal guitar store.
i wasn't sure if you were really going for the boutique thing, or just got lost in ordering the high end stuff and forgot about the rest.

i used to own a computer store and when i first opened it, my tendency was to try and provide higher end stuff for the sake of quality but i quickly realized that most people just want a cheap deal. but my goal in the store was just to make some money (i was really just a short-term partner to help fund opening the store, and my job was all done after a few months).

but if you're specifically going for the boutique market, that's different.
word-of-mouth will be your bread and butter in that case. and you already have me recommending you to everyone who shows any interest in BKPs!
(not just here, but on other forums i'm on)


----------



## zimbloth

damigu said:


> cool, that makes sense. i was wondering because it definitely didn't seem like a normal guitar store.
> i wasn't sure if you were really going for the boutique thing, or just got lost in ordering the high end stuff and forgot about the rest.
> 
> i used to own a computer store and when i first opened it, my tendency was to try and provide higher end stuff for the sake of quality but i quickly realized that most people just want a cheap deal. but my goal in the store was just to make some money (i was really just a short-term partner to help fund opening the store, and my job was all done after a few months).
> 
> but if you're specifically going for the boutique market, that's different.
> word-of-mouth will be your bread and butter in that case. and you already have me recommending you to everyone who shows any interest in BKPs!
> (not just here, but on other forums i'm on)



Thanks man, and yeah I'm definitely going for the boutique market. I mean honestly, I could carry Schecters but what would be the point? Customers can get that _anywhere_. I'd rather stock special items I'm passionate about, that way I put my all into it.

It's all about passion man. Imagine if I _wasn't_ a diehard Bare Knuckle fan, how boring it would be to answer 500 messages a day about them? Or talk to people for hours on the phone about them? It would be miserable. However since I love them, it's fun and I never mind helping people out.

So yeah, it will be a tougher road only carrying high-end products, but hopefully over time word will continue to spread and the reputation I've worked so hard to earn will keep me going. I doubt I'll ever get wealthy with this business, but as long as I can pay my bills, stay open, and have a decent life I'll be happy.


----------



## liamh

I'm really looking forward to the site getting opened
It's also really nice to see that, having fun and the love of guitar and gear comes before the business side of things.
I'm sure you're gonna make a lot of happy customers.


----------



## zimbloth

Website is up! Also, huge update to the pic story in about an hour.


----------



## El Caco

Website looks good Nick  Now please put up better descriptions of the different Bareknuckles then can be found on the Bareknuckle site and it would be awesome if you could eventually have clips of each with particular reference guitars so that they could easily be compared.

Pity you can not sell 240v Fryette amps, I'd like to grab one soon.


----------



## zimbloth

s7eve said:


> Website looks good Nick  Now please put up better descriptions of the different Bareknuckles then can be found on the Bareknuckle site and it would be awesome if you could eventually have clips of each with particular reference guitars so that they could easily be compared.
> 
> Pity you can not sell 240v Fryette amps, I'd like to grab one soon.



Thanks Steve. Yes I will have the descriptions of all the pickups there, with clips and everything else. I just had to get this online first before I could be in the right frame of mind to type all that 

Regarding the Fryettes, which one were you interested in, if hypothetically I could?


----------



## dpm

s7eve said:


> Pity you can not sell 240v Fryette amps, I'd like to grab one soon.



I too have asked Nick about this with positive results  I'm not able to follow up on it just yet because the money went towards a CNC router, but I'm hoping to be able to do something sometime.


----------



## El Caco

Cool cool  I will be replacing the Mesa 20/20 with a Fryette power amp at some stage.

Now Dan stop ignoring my PM....

please, I have someone waiting for me to get back to them.


----------



## Dusty201087

I can't see the website  it still just says "new site coming soon"


----------



## El Caco

Empty your Cache


----------



## zimbloth

s7eve said:


> Cool cool  I will be replacing the Mesa 20/20 with a Fryette power amp at some stage.
> 
> Now Dan stop ignoring my PM....
> 
> please, I have someone waiting for me to get back to them.



Cool! The 2/90/2 is my personal favorite, but it depends on what you're goin for 



Dusty201087 said:


> I can't see the website  it still just says "new site coming soon"





s7eve said:


> Empty your Cache



Yeah, the old homepage is deleted so if it's still displaying that you need to do just that ^


----------



## Dusty201087

Ah thanks guys!  site looks awesome Nick!


----------



## zimbloth

Dusty201087 said:


> Ah thanks guys!  site looks awesome Nick!



Thanks dude! Picstory update in 10 minutes...


----------



## zimbloth

*June 26, 2009*

It's been an eventful week. Almost done setting up the store. Got a bunch of cool new gear and new developments as well.

1. First up, The Room of Doom:







2. Second, here are a few pics of me working on a customer's Ibanez K7 with a set of Bare Knuckle 'Black Dog' pickups installed. This is my little workbench area.






















3. Here are some of the guitars hanging up on the wall. Loads of Caparisons and other goodies. I still have to mount more hangers on the adjacent wall, as well as in the amp room (for those special pieces that deserve seclusion )




















































4. I received a shipment of six EVENTIDE units as well. These things are amazing. Check out my website for more info or contact me 







5. Speaking of the website, it's finally live! Check it out @ axepalace.com

So that's it for now. Have a busy weekend ahead of me. I have a ton of guitars to setup and ship out, including one of my Rico 7s and some of those Caparisons. Additionally I have some customers dropping by on Saturday and Sunday to check stuff out, it should be fun 

Random other thoughts before I go:

- The Rivera KR7 is absolutely absurd!

- By this time next week, I hope to be a DiMarzio dealer.

- I should start getting in some Parker and Vigier guitars soon.

- Bernie Rico Jr and I have been discussing some badass 7 & 8-string runs. There will be an announcement soon. Those 8-strings are going to be absolutely SICK and at an awesome price too. They should start arriving in about 3 months, so if anyone is interested in more details or reserving one, give me a call or email.

- These Dunlop strings I have at the store are pretty cool. I started assembling some custom 7-string sets if anyone is interested. The available configurations can be found on my website. For those who are fans of Elixirs, I should be getting some of those in soon too.

That's it for now, peace


----------



## damigu

the website looks awesome and those pics are great.


----------



## vontetzianos

Dude you are giving me GAS attacks left right and centre.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

I thought you had sold your Blood Red BRJr#1. Cool that you got to keep it!


----------



## MFB

Nick, one day I'll have to bring the Mark III by and do some clips of BKP's for the site


----------



## El Caco

It's all over now Nick will never get anything done again 

Are you going to be able to turn it up in there or will the neighbours be complaining, apologies if this has already been answered.


----------



## SamSam

Loving the site man, been waiting ages to see it!


----------



## zimbloth

s7eve said:


> It's all over now Nick will never get anything done again
> 
> Are you going to be able to turn it up in there or will the neighbours be complaining, apologies if this has already been answered.



Hell yeah I can crank up the amps at the shop. I do prefer to do the majority of blasting on weekends or evenings however, but if someone really needs to turn up an amp for a bit on a Tuesday afternoon I can make that happen 



MFB said:


> Nick, one day I'll have to bring the Mark III by and do some clips of BKP's for the site



That's fine, however I have to come up with a gameplan for the clip recordings though. Many of you know how I feel about the value (or lack there of) of sound clips when it comes to pickups and amps. So, I'll have to do some tests and see if I can get something that I feel will do the products justice. And then duplicate it with as consistent conditions as possible so people can hear the differences more accurately.



God Hand Apostle said:


> I thought you had sold your Blood Red BRJr#1. Cool that you got to keep it!



I did sell it, I was just waiting for the payment to come in when I took that photo. I'm not keeping it, I have two new Rico 7s coming in next week so something had to go 



vontetzianos said:


> Dude you are giving me GAS attacks left right and centre.



Sweet 



damigu said:


> the website looks awesome and those pics are great.





SamSam said:


> Loving the site man, been waiting ages to see it!



Thanks guys!


----------



## kmanick

wow place has already "matured" alot since I was there last week.
Nick,
give me a heads up on the rico runs when you get a chance


----------



## Decipher

Wow Nick..... That place is becoming absurdly awesome. It's looking really good with all the guitars up. And your website is looking fucking awesome!

I noticed that you will have a Rivera KR-100 coming in (according to the website). When you do, I would love to know your thoughts on how it compares to the KR-7!  That is one thing I have been aiming to find out but no dealers in my area or within Alberta want to stock both units for me to A/B....


----------



## Daoloth

Store looks great!!!!!! So stoked for you and I'll definitely be ordering some BareKnuckle's from you soon.


----------



## zimbloth

kmanick said:


> wow place has already "matured" alot since I was there last week.
> Nick,
> give me a heads up on the rico runs when you get a chance



Yeah Nick, it's actually even a lot nicer today than in yesterday's pics. Shaping up really well. All I really need to be 'officially' open is the sign and some kind of display/management system for the effects/processors.

I'll shoot you some details about the Rico run in a bit.



Decipher said:


> Wow Nick..... That place is becoming absurdly awesome. It's looking really good with all the guitars up. And your website is looking fucking awesome!
> 
> I noticed that you will have a Rivera KR-100 coming in (according to the website). When you do, I would love to know your thoughts on how it compares to the KR-7!  That is one thing I have been aiming to find out but no dealers in my area or within Alberta want to stock both units for me to A/B....



Thanks dude. I'll definitely post up some thoughts on the KR100 when it comes. If it's anything like the KR7 - which I believe it is - then it's awesome 



Daoloth said:


> Store looks great!!!!!! So stoked for you and I'll definitely be ordering some BareKnuckle's from you soon.



I appreciate it, and sounds good!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The site is groovy. I'd seriously like to pay a visit to this place to play with all the shiny newness...mainly a Diezel Herbert and Fryette Pitbull


----------



## Xanithon

dude! nice work on the shop and the site. i'd be in there half my life if i didnt live so far away .

everything looks real nice - nice pics etc.

good luck man!


----------



## zimbloth

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The site is groovy. I'd seriously like to pay a visit to this place to play with all the shiny newness...mainly a Diezel Herbert and Fryette Pitbull





Xanithon said:


> dude! nice work on the shop and the site. i'd be in there half my life if i didnt live so far away .
> 
> everything looks real nice - nice pics etc.
> 
> good luck man!



Thanks guys. I had some people in here tonight (yeah I'm still here at the shop @ 10PM on a Saturday) trying amps. Pretty fun! Thank goodness I had a BKP equipped guitar on hand, saved the day after an initial disappointment with a stock pickup that shall remain nameless


----------



## troyguitar

does that name happen to start with a C?


----------



## MorbidTravis

after we get our money from the insurance company and if there is enough left over, id love to help you out buy gettin ga new 7 or amp(if you will be selling engl)


----------



## yellowv

Awesome pics Nick. I bet youd be pretty hard pressed to find another shop in the US with 7 caps hanging on the wall. Your CA is missing a pickup


----------



## noob_pwn

nicks shop blows my load


----------



## zimbloth

troyguitar said:


> does that name happen to start with a C?



Perhaps... :x



MorbidTravis said:


> after we get our money from the insurance company and if there is enough left over, id love to help you out buy gettin ga new 7 or amp(if you will be selling engl)



Thanks man. Hope all that goes well for you.



yellowv said:


> Awesome pics Nick. I bet youd be pretty hard pressed to find another shop in the US with 7 caps hanging on the wall. Your CA is missing a pickup



Not for long


----------



## jsousa

as i told u, bad. fuckin. ass.


----------



## Sepultorture

i want those eventide Factor pedals SOOO bad


----------



## BlindingLight7

Fantastic store so far man, I wish we had like over here in Indy. haha!


----------



## zimbloth

Sepultorture said:


> i want those eventide Factor pedals SOOO bad



Yeah man, those Eventide pedals are great. I have the busiest week ever coming up, but hopefully I'll find some time to make some demonstration clips of what they can do. Although, the Eventide website has cool interactive demos too.



BlindingLight7 said:


> Fantastic store so far man, I wish we had like over here in Indy. haha!





jsousa said:


> as i told u, bad. fuckin. ass.



Thanks


----------



## Dusty201087

Moar pics?


----------



## zimbloth

Dusty201087 said:


> Moar pics?



Nothing too new since last week's update with the fleet of Caparisons  I'm expecting some more stuff in shortly tho!


----------



## Dusty201087

zimbloth said:


> Nothing too new since last week's update with the fleet of Caparisons  I'm expecting some more stuff in shortly tho!


 
Pics when you get everything


----------



## zimbloth

*July 15, 2009*

So much has been going on here lately, but in this post I'm just going to limit it to some new pics. This time some amp goodness. 

Within in the next few days I'll post pics of some new guitars, cabinets I just got in, and hopefully some Eventide demos I'm working on (the PitchFactor is my favorite pedal of all time, mind-blowing!)

BTW, this room you see in photos of amps, is just the 'amp room'. It's not the whole store. The main room is much bigger and is where all the guitars are hanging up, plus my office/recording area


----------



## Dusty201087

I approve of this amp room, but I think we need guitar room pics too 

BTW, have you ever considered also stocking a certain brand of Swiss chocolate, just for shits and giggles?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

There's something in those latest pics that I need....I think you know what. Still no fucking money for it yet, though!


----------



## zimbloth

WarriorOfMetal said:


> There's something in those latest pics that I need....I think you know what. Still no fucking money for it yet, though!



I hear ya dude, this Sig:X sounds pretty rad. I fell in love with the CLX though


----------



## asmegin_slayer

I just purchased from your site a few of those dunlop 7 strings... Gonna give them a shot since elixers don't make them in 7 strings  
A small contribution, but eventually I'll do something big soon. 

But I must say that it was very VERY easy to purchase it...

Can't wait!!


----------



## zimbloth

asmegin_slayer said:


> I just purchased from your site a few of those dunlop 7 strings... Gonna give them a shot since elixers don't make them in 7 strings
> A small contribution, but eventually I'll do something big soon.
> 
> But I must say that it was very VERY easy to purchase it...
> 
> Can't wait!!



Oh that was you? Cool. I already boxed those up and printed the label and everything. They'll go out tomorrow morning  Thanks dude!


----------



## zimbloth

*July 19, 2009*

This is a really cool update, you're going to want to check out these pics. All sorts of unique and fun stuff here including pics of my new custom shop Rico and lots more! 

1) Got my new sign up. Thanks to our own 'thedownside' for the graphic 






2) Some guitars up front today...






3) Here is a customer's PRS Custom 24 we were commissioned to work on. BEFORE....






4) AFTER! 











Bare Knuckle 'Warpig' set w/ distressed covers, naturally. I think it looks amazing in this guitar.

5) Here is my bandmate (and co-hort here @ The Axe Palace) Buddy's trusty Jackson COW with a Bare Knuckle 'Painkiller' installed. We both think it looks way better now, and he's really happy with the tone over the Blackout and EMGs that were in there prior. 
















6) A Jackson CS 'Absinthe Frost' that my buddy Mike (mikernaut) sent me last week. He traded this for some Fryette goodness. I'll be putting this up for sale soon, it's pretty killer axe.






7) Buddy's Ibanez S7320 w/ a BKP Painkiller set. He also dyed the fingerboard and worked some Dunlop 'Deep Conditioner' magic on it. It looks awesome. Such a huge difference from what it looked like originally (if you look at the sides of the fingerboard you can see how reddish and light it used to be).

This is a killer guitar now. Painkiller + mahogany Ibanez = success.











8) A new addition to my amp room, a lovely Fryette FB212 cab. It is so light and small yet sounds huge, insanely tight, and projects in such a wonderful way! I had a band from Connecticut come in on Saturday and try out the Diezel Herbert & Fryette Deliverance through it, and it sounded absolutely crazy. My new favorite 2x12, highly recommended.






9) A Rivera KR7 that is now on its way to a forum regular as we speak (I'll let him post when he sees fit )






10) *MY NEW RICO JR VIXEN 7-STRING!!!!!*

I would have posted this last week when I got it, however I'm having the damnest time capturing the true color of this guitar. In these pics it looks blue, but in real life it is the most beautiful purple you've ever seen. Kind of like Grimace, only if Bernie Rico Jr somehow was able to refinish him and make him look even more badass. 

This guitar is glorious as always. I'll make its own thread soon, when I can capture realistic photos of it and I install the BKP in it. Here are some pics for now though...


----------



## damigu

zimbloth said:


> 1) Got my new sign up. Thanks to our own 'thedownside' for the graphic



awesome update. this was my favorite part. lookin' good!


----------



## liamh

The new vixen looks fucking fantastic, I'm very envious.


----------



## mikernaut

Hey I recognize that Green Jackson . Glad it arrived safely.

Nick your new Vixen looks stellar. Does it have any sort of Pearlescence to it?

The store is really coming together nicely  and has a great variety of quality gear. Which 95% of most stores don't have.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

zimbloth said:


> *July 19, 2009*
> 
> 9) A Rivera KR7 that is now on its way to a forum regular as we speak (I'll let him post when he sees fit )



I know this person that you speak of.. and he is a bastard


----------



## jsousa

purple vix looks amazing!!!


----------



## kmanick

Looking good Nick
I thought the Red Vixen was on it's way over seas?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I want that Ravelle. Now.


----------



## liamh

I want everything in that fucking shop, seriously


----------



## zimbloth

jsousa said:


> purple vix looks amazing!!!



Thanks man  If only the true color could be captured in the pics..



kmanick said:


> Looking good Nick
> I thought the Red Vixen was on it's way over seas?



It is, these pics were taken a while ago. 



Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I want that Ravelle. Now.



Go for it 



liamh said:


> I want everything in that fucking shop, seriously



Haha, me too actually. 



HAUCH said:


> Well I'll be dipped in shit. That spread of Rico's makes me want to tittie fuck baby jesus.







mikernaut said:


> Hey I recognize that Green Jackson . Glad it arrived safely.
> 
> Nick your new Vixen looks stellar. Does it have any sort of Pearlescence to it?
> 
> The store is really coming together nicely  and has a great variety of quality gear. Which 95% of most stores don't have.



Thanks Mike.



liamh said:


> The new vixen looks fucking fantastic, I'm very envious.








damigu said:


> awesome update. this was my favorite part. lookin' good!



Yeah the sign looks cool eh?


----------



## Decipher

Looking good in there Nick! The sign is awesome! Also, very nice to see the Rivera's moving!!

Your new Vixen is also quite nice! I love that colour..... Grimace indeed!


----------



## CentaurPorn

Why must you tease me with that FB212. Who wants to buy my Orange PPC212? 

Oh, and check your email. 
You are going to ruin me.


----------



## zimbloth

Decipher said:


> Looking good in there Nick! The sign is awesome! Also, very nice to see the Rivera's moving!!
> 
> Your new Vixen is also quite nice! I love that colour..... Grimace indeed!



Yeah the sign is pretty cool! Yep, the new Vixen is outstanding. So beautiful and it sounds incredible, as always. I just wish I could capture the true color.



CentaurPorn said:


> Why must you tease me with that FB212. Who wants to buy my Orange PPC212?
> 
> Oh, and check your email.
> You are going to ruin me.



The FB212 is insane man. Just insane. Unreal how tight and huge it sounds, yet is so small/light. 

However, the coolest new stuff I've got in recently by far are those Eventide pedals. That shit is mindblowing, the best I've ever experienced. My favorite is the PitchFactor. That thing can do EVERYTHING.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I can't believe you're nigh on £500 cheaper for Caparison guitars (I checked a Dellinger MC) than the bloody shops in the UK!! Awesome work and I'm glad to see its all taking off for ya


----------



## zimbloth

ShadyDavey said:


> I can't believe you're nigh on £500 cheaper for Caparison guitars (I checked a Dellinger MC) than the bloody shops in the UK!! Awesome work and I'm glad to see its all taking off for ya



Yeah I can ship Caparisons to the UK or wherever. I see dealers in other countries selling them to people here, so why not


----------



## ShadyDavey

Well, if I ever get the cash I'll hit you up for one


----------



## Kotex

I totally forgot about this! Looks great man. I hope it all works out and like I told you a year ago when I get some money I'll take a look around the shop/website.


----------



## zimbloth

Kotex said:


> I totally forgot about this! Looks great man. I hope it all works out and like I told you a year ago when I get some money I'll take a look around the shop/website.



Thanks dude


----------



## Meldville

Looks great, man! Hopefully I can see it in person next time we tour through that area!


----------



## zimbloth

So I'm officially a Parker dealer now 



Meldville said:


> Looks great, man! Hopefully I can see it in person next time we tour through that area!



Anytime dude, you're always welcome


----------



## JPMDan

Grats on becoming a Parker Dealer nick.


----------



## dexmix

oh nice, your pretty close to me. Guess i know where to go when i need a BKP.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Parker dealer? Awesome. I should have one in a couple of days and I'm sure that'll just cause more gas. I'm also sure you'll post some pictures that will do the same thing.


----------



## mikernaut

hah cool.  Nick's gonna start moving those Adrian Belew Sig's


----------



## zimbloth

JPMDan said:


> Grats on becoming a Parker Dealer nick.



Yeah I'm real excited about being a Parker dealer. I've been singing their praises for 10 years now, it's nice to have a formal relationship with them finally. 

I put in an order for about 6 of them today. Some really cool configurations, with pickups no other models will have, awesome finishes, etc. I'll post more info on that sometime soon.



dexmix said:


> oh nice, your pretty close to me. Guess i know where to go when i need a BKP.



Oh yeah Franklin is super close. Feel free to stop by anytime or give me a call whenever and we can talk gear 



Adam Of Angels said:


> Parker dealer? Awesome. I should have one in a couple of days and I'm sure that'll just cause more gas. I'm also sure you'll post some pictures that will do the same thing.



Congrats on the score man, which one did you get?



mikernaut said:


> hah cool.  Nick's gonna start moving those Adrian Belew Sig's



Hahaha, I wish. At a mere $9599, that should be easy to move!


----------



## MFB

zimbloth said:


> Hahaha, I wish. At a mere $9599, that should be easy to move!





That's ridiculous, I thought they said there were more around the $7000 range? Granted it's only a $2.6K difference at that point where you have money to blow like that, but still!


----------



## zimbloth

MFB said:


> That's ridiculous, I thought they said there were more around the $7000 range? Granted it's only a $2.6K difference at that point where you have money to blow like that, but still!



Well the 'MAP' is $9500 or so. I'd be happy to take off $2500 though, I'd still make plenty 

I'm sure it's an amazing guitar and all.. a Parker with a sustainiac, midi, piezos, and all that good stuff in one, but JEEZ.....


----------



## MFB

zimbloth said:


> Well the 'MAP' is $9500 or so. I'd be happy to take off $2500 though, I'd still make plenty
> 
> I'm sure it's an amazing guitar and all.. a Parker with a sustainiac, midi, piezos, and all that good stuff in one, but JEEZ.....



I should make it clear though, I only pay in what's known as "Hug Money" so you'd better have a lot of free time for 7,000 hugs. I have a feeling I'll pick up my new 6er from the AP, whether it be a sexy Parker or something like a Fernandes.


----------



## zimbloth

MFB said:


> I should make it clear though, I only pay in what's known as "Hug Money" so you'd better have a lot of free time for 7,000 hugs. I have a feeling I'll pick up my new 6er from the AP, whether it be a sexy Parker or something like a Fernandes.



Haha, 7,000 hugs work. Especially if you take a Fernandes off my hands  I've had those things in the store since 1994


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Wow, Nick, I'm really inspired to save a fuck load of money and establish my own store but I dont think there is as much of a Market---wait...I've already said all of this haven't I? 

Awesome updates, Nice work on that K-7 - looks brand new.


----------



## zimbloth

CrushingAnvil said:


> Wow, Nick, I'm really inspired to save a fuck load of money and establish my own store but I dont think there is as much of a Market---wait...I've already said all of this haven't I?
> 
> Awesome updates, Nice work on that K-7 - looks brand new.



Thanks Pete! It's a lot of fun working on customers guitars. You would not believe how poorly setup and filthy some of them are when they come in. After I'm through with them they look beautiful and play awesome as well. It's VERY rewarding.

Installing pickups and doing repair stuff is always fun also, but just cleaning/setups alone is enjoyable for me. I find it relaxing for whatever reason.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

zimbloth said:


> Congrats on the score man, which one did you get?



Nitefly M with Painkillers


----------



## right_to_rage

Ok dude, I just got off the phone with you a few hours ago and now i finnally see it. Your store is amazing. I'm only on page one. There's a real lack of quality guitar shops around anywhere, but you've got great taste my man. You've got a real go to place for high end buyers. Best of luck, can't wait for my first set of Bareknuckles!


----------



## zimbloth

right_to_rage said:


> Ok dude, I just got off the phone with you a few hours ago and now i finnally see it. Your store is amazing. I'm only on page one. There's a real lack of quality guitar shops around anywhere, but you've got great taste my man. You've got a real go to place for high end buyers. Best of luck, can't wait for my first set of Bareknuckles!



Thanks dude, it was a pleasure chatting with you earlier as well


----------



## Powerslave214

Very nice looking store! A friend of mine over on Joe Satriani's website is a big fan of the Bare Knuckle pickups. I may have to try those out someday.


----------



## zimbloth

Powerslave214 said:


> Very nice looking store! A friend of mine over on Joe Satriani's website is a big fan of the Bare Knuckle pickups. I may have to try those out someday.



Thank you! 

You definitely wouldn't regret doing so. They really have something for everyone. Feel free to get in touch with me sometime if you'd like advice or want to try some out :yeswayL


----------



## mikernaut

<-------- eagerly awaits details on the BCR jr runs. 

Although I really don't need more guitars . hahaha


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Looking good man! I wish I had a store that carried stuff that badass. Im lucky if I see a 5150 or JCM in a store here.


----------



## zimbloth

I have a pretty sweet update to the picstory on page 1 coming tonight, but here's a brief preview...


----------



## jsousa

niceee


----------



## Dusty201087

I have to say I didn't know Diezel made combo versions of their amps, looks nice man! 

Can't wait to get my BRJ by the way


----------



## kmanick

Dusty201087 said:


> Can't wait to get my BRJ by the way


 

me tooo!!!


----------



## zimbloth

Dusty201087 said:


> I have to say I didn't know Diezel made combo versions of their amps, looks nice man!
> 
> Can't wait to get my BRJ by the way



That's the new revised Einstein 50W combo. It's absolutely breathtaking, unreal. Anyone in the Boston area should come and try it. 

Yeah dude, theres a ton of sweet Ricos in production including both yours and Nicks and the special run I'm offering. These next couple months are going to be exciting


----------



## Kotex

Really glad this has all worked out for you man. Hope you have the best of luck. 

Do you mind shooting me your web address? See if I can give you some business, even if it's small


----------



## zimbloth

Kotex said:


> Really glad this has all worked out for you man. Hope you have the best of luck.
> 
> Do you mind shooting me your web address? See if I can give you some business, even if it's small



Hey thank you very much man, I appreciate it. Things are going well so far. Everything is still very much in its infancy, and I have a TON of work still to do to get things where they need to be, but so far it's been great and a lot of fun.

Sure, it's axepalace.com. I have a bunch of stuff not on my website as I'm working hard fixing up/updating the site still. So if you're curious about anything feel free to shoot me an email or whatever.

[EDIT: another fun pic...]


----------



## Kotex

Okay, cool man. I'll look around tonight on there.


----------



## NickB11

Awesome store man...that would be like heaven to me haha. I wish you were in Pittsburgh!! If im ever in Boston Im stopping in for a LONG visit haha. Im spreading the word...good luck on everything!


----------



## zimbloth

NickBen said:


> Awesome store man...that would be like heaven to me haha. I wish you were in Pittsburgh!! If im ever in Boston Im stopping in for a LONG visit haha. Im spreading the word...good luck on everything!



Thanks dude! I really appreciate it. If you ever are indeed in the area, I'll set aside a whole day so you can take all the time you want to mess around with the stuff


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Enough Diezels?


----------



## zimbloth

Stealthtastic said:


> Enough Diezels?



No, not nearly enough!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Does your store have that "new amp" smell?


----------



## zimbloth

Stealthtastic said:


> Does your store have that "new amp" smell?



Probably a mixture of new amp smell and leftover General Tsao's chicken


----------



## NickB11

zimbloth said:


> Thanks dude! I really appreciate it. If you ever are indeed in the area, I'll set aside a whole day so you can take all the time you want to mess around with the stuff



Thanks man! Seriously I might be heading up there once the weather warms up so I will let you know...Im just wondering what amp Im gonna be leaving with haha. Can't wait!


----------



## johnny guitar

Hey Nick. I just joined SS.org and saw your new store post. How's it going now. I was thinking about buying a Fernandes Ravelle when the right one comes along. Love the split abalone trapazoid fretboard inlays, the amber finish, would like a sustainer with JB p/u combo and a trem would probably make sense.


----------



## zimbloth

johnny guitar said:


> Hey Nick. I just joined SS.org and saw your new store post. How's it going now. I was thinking about buying a Fernandes Ravelle when the right one comes along. Love the split abalone trapazoid fretboard inlays, the amber finish, would like a sustainer with JB p/u combo and a trem would probably make sense.



Hey Johnny. Thanks for the post. This thread is super old and outdated, check out my website and/or facebook for a better idea of what I got going on. 

Regarding the Ravelles, I get those in fairly regularly. I have a Ravelle Elite in stock now actually w/ the sustainer and JB if you want to check it out (if youre local). If you want the Amber one I could easily get one for you in a matter of days.


----------

